# Audi TTRS/RS3 brakes recall



## Vassilis

It looks like Audi will do a recall in a couple of months (March 2013) of all TTRS/RS3 produced since Model Year 2010 (2011 for the RS3) to fix all the braking issues: squeak, delayed braking in the wet, stuttering, high wear, etc.

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news ... 92557.html

(link is in German)

edit: google translation provided below:

_Audi has responded to technical problems with the brakes at the top models Audi RS3 and TT RS and offers a free brake replacement on a modified brake system.

Once customers have been complaining about a half years delayed braking in the wet, stuttering, loud squeak and high wear, the manufacturer has redesigned the brake system on both models. Stephan Reil, Head of Development at quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, where RS3 and TT RS will be built, and Florian Heuberger, Head of Technology at Audi Service, announced in Auto Motor und Sport that the operator of the affected vehicles can free replacement of the brakes. Affected up to 5700 models of the RS3 from model year 2011 and 6100 TT RS from model year 2010.

Exchange for parts availability from March

"All customers will be helped - free", Quattro Manager Reil insured against auto motor und sport. Audi has modified the brake caliper and the brake pads to eliminate the most common and occur mainly at low speed squealing when braking. The delay in braking effect when wet Audi plans get through a software update in the handle. "An increased since June 2012 and employed in the service aufspielbares ESP update the frequency with which after turning on the windshield, the brake pads are always easily placed on the discs to displace splash," said Quattro development chief Reil. To reduce the thermal load on the RS3-brake, since June 2012 protects the right of the front apron a breathable pinhole built in, which is also upgradeable.

In mass production, the changes in the coming weeks will also be incorporated. Could, however, the exchange in the workshops ", depending on the availability of parts at least until the end of March or longer extend" estimates Heuberger. Audi sees no need to act on the other hand wear. "According to our specifications and hold the brake pads about 30,000 miles, the discs get twice the mileage -. Provided proper treatment"

Switched for individual questions for conversion (workshops, events) Audi on 0800/02834664 a service hotline_


----------



## RobHardy

Thanks for the info, have shared on another forum as well!


----------



## davelincs

I am sure I read a thread on this forum, were a dealer had carried out a modification on someone's brakes , on a ttrs
I wonder if the recall will be the same modification


----------



## Patrizio72

Great news


----------



## RobHardy

_Vauge translation here;_

*Audi has to technical problems with the brakes in the flagship models Audi RS3 and Audi TT RS is responding and offers a free Bremsentausch on a modified brake system.*

After customers for over a year and a half years of delayed brakes in the wet, bucking, loud squeal and high wear applications, the manufacturer has been redesigned both models the braking system.

*Replacement on parts availability from March*

"All customers will be helped - free", insured Quattro-Manager Reil compared to auto motor and sport. Audi has modified the calliper and the brake pads, in order to deal with the particularly often and that occur at low speed to eliminate squeaking noise when braking. In the wet braking the delayed by a software update Audi wants to get a handle on.


----------



## Alexjh

Think my German Dealer would do this NOW before i pick up my car in 1.5 weeks?


----------



## Patrizio72

i cant see why not, you are the customer after all


----------



## brittan

davelincs said:


> I am sure I read a thread on this forum, were a dealer had carried out a modification on someone's brakes , on a ttrs
> I wonder if the recall will be the same modification


The previous work on the brakes was under a Technical Service Bulletin and so done whenever the car was next presented at the dealer for service etc. That was for new front pads and installation of the plastic 'flap' bolted to the lower front suspension arm to divert air onto the discs. Applied on cars up to MY10 I think, can't recall the cut off when these things were factory fit.

Full translation by Google:
Audi has responded to technical problems with the brakes at the top models Audi RS3 and TT RS and offers a free brake replacement on a modified brake system.

Once customers have been complaining about a half years delayed braking in the wet, stuttering, loud squeak and high wear, the manufacturer has redesigned the brake system on both models. Stephan Reil, Head of Development at quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, where RS3 and TT RS will be built, and Florian Heuberger, Head of Technology at Audi Service, announced in Auto Motor und Sport that the operator of the affected vehicles can free replacement of the brakes. Affected up to 5700 models of the RS3 from model year 2011 and 6100 TT RS from model year 2010.

Exchange for parts availability from March

"All customers will be helped - free", Quattro Manager Reil insured against auto motor und sport. Audi has modified the brake caliper and the brake pads to eliminate the most common and occur mainly at low speed squealing when braking. The delay in braking effect when wet Audi plans get through a software update in the handle. "An increased since June 2012 and employed in the service aufspielbares ESP update the frequency with which after turning on the windshield, the brake pads are always easily placed on the discs to displace splash," said Quattro development chief Reil. To reduce the thermal load on the RS3-brake, since June 2012 protects the right of the front apron a breathable pinhole built in, which is also upgradeable.

In mass production, the changes in the coming weeks will also be incorporated. Could, however, the exchange in the workshops ", depending on the availability of parts at least until the end of March or longer extend" estimates Heuberger. Audi sees no need to act on the other hand wear. "According to our specifications and hold the brake pads about 30,000 miles, the discs get twice the mileage -. Provided proper treatment"

Switched for individual questions for conversion (workshops, events) Audi on 0800/02834664 a service hotline

Looks like it will be new calipers and pads and a software update to the ABS. I also read it as no new discs so no correction of the non-handed discs where one has the cooling fins the wrong way round.


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> Looks like it will be new calipers and pads and a software update to the ABS. I also read it as no new discs so no correction of the non-handed discs where one has the cooling fins the wrong way round.


That's a pretty comprehensive fix and tacit acknowledgement that the numerous complainers were right!


----------



## brittan

Audi UK Customer Service say they have no knowledge of any impending recall for TT RS brakes.

Anyone surprised at that?


----------



## igotone

Will it be a recall though or just subject of a technical bulletin - in other words you'll need to ask rather than being contacted?


----------



## Guest

if you remember i complained about the brake squeal on my TTRS sometime ago with success, it appears. i was told by their customer service department they would be making a mod to the system.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=273253.
so all those who said i was moaning about nothing,...what do you have to say about it now ? i doubt audi would spend considerable amounts of cash on nothing.


----------



## TootRS

Seems a bit backwards to me. The weak point in the braking system is the brake discs, nothing wrong with the callipers and the std brembo pads aren't bad.

Just upgraded my brakes with directional AP Racing discs, Pagid Blues, braided lines and SRF, retained stock calliper. Tempting fate here, but not a peep from them since I've changed, pedal feel is much firmer too.

Out of interest I wonder how a software update may affect mapped cars.


----------



## SuperRS

tter said:


> if you remember i complained about the brake squeal on my TTRS sometime ago with success, it appears. i was told by their customer service department they would be making a mod to the system.
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=273253.
> so all those who said i was moaning about nothing,...what do you have to say about it now ? i doubt audi would spend considerable amounts of cash on nothing.


Considerable amounts of cash? Lmao all they are doing is making a modification to your existing brakes. Nothing is actually being replaced. I bet they will still squeal too


----------



## SuperRS

toot3954 said:


> Seems a bit backwards to me. The weak point in the braking system is the brake discs, nothing wrong with the callipers and the std brembo pads aren't bad.
> 
> Just upgraded my brakes with directional AP Racing discs, Pagid Blues, braided lines and SRF, retained stock calliper. Tempting fate here, but not a peep from them since I've changed, pedal feel is much firmer too.
> 
> Out of interest I wonder how a software update may affect mapped cars.


Wiped maps. Sounds like they might just get the system to make the pads constantly skim the disc to remove water residue like Mercedes do with their big benzes


----------



## Joerek

Had the pads replaced after 28,000 km's. Is that too soon? After they were replaced the squealing completely disappeared and not had it ever since.


----------



## Guest

SuperRS said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you remember i complained about the brake squeal on my TTRS sometime ago with success, it appears. i was told by their customer service department they would be making a mod to the system.
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=273253.
> so all those who said i was moaning about nothing,...what do you have to say about it now ? i doubt audi would spend considerable amounts of cash on nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Considerable amounts of cash? Lmao all they are doing is making a modification to your existing brakes. Nothing is actually being replaced. I bet they will still squeal too
Click to expand...

i see you still won't accept that there is a problem.if you read what they intend to do is modify the pads and discs forgetting the ABS map if you work out the cost of doing this to all the 5700 RS3's and 6100 TTRS's that i would suggest equates to a considerable amount of cash. somebody has to pay for the parts and labour .ie.Audi.
also if you read somebody elses interpretation of the memo they state :-
Looks like it will be new calipers and pads and a software update to the ABS. I also read it as no new discs so no correction of the non-handed discs where one has the cooling fins the wrong way round. 
either way its still at a cost to audi.


----------



## SuperRS

It will be done on the next services. Parts cost will be peanuts.

I accept there is a problem, but this won't fix the shit discs.


----------



## Guest

SuperRS said:


> It will be done on the next services. Parts cost will be peanuts.
> 
> I accept there is a problem, but this won't fix the shit discs.


 ok i will speak to my contact at audi and find out the score.


----------



## TootRS

SuperRS said:


> It will be done on the next services. Parts cost will be peanuts.
> 
> I accept there is a problem, but this won't fix the shit discs.


I'd have to agree with this, as per my post above. It's more of a reaction to customer complaints than an actual fix I feel.


----------



## Alexjh

SuperRS said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit backwards to me. The weak point in the braking system is the brake discs, nothing wrong with the callipers and the std brembo pads aren't bad.
> 
> Just upgraded my brakes with directional AP Racing discs, Pagid Blues, braided lines and SRF, retained stock calliper. Tempting fate here, but not a peep from them since I've changed, pedal feel is much firmer too.
> 
> Out of interest I wonder how a software update may affect mapped cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiped maps. Sounds like they might just get the system to make the pads constantly skim the disc to remove water residue like Mercedes do with their big benzes
Click to expand...

Depends on the Brakes controller doesn't it? I mean changes are teh ABS system is seperate to Engine management.. maybe?


----------



## Vassilis

toot3954 said:


> Out of interest I wonder how a software update may affect mapped cars.


Will it reset the whole ECU if it is just a software update of the ABS controller?


----------



## SuperRS

ABS system and esp system is controlled via ecu. Depends if they are jut making adjustments to the the settings or uploading new software


----------



## Demessiah

I dont get this, sounds like a load of bullshit to me.

As said, the TTRS has a serious brake defect and its nothing to do with the calipers. Its the crappy inferior brake discs. Squeal is nothing compared to having your car reduced to a vibrating mess every 10k. I havnt had the squeal but if I get it I will just buy some shims for the pads. Either universal or from a subaru sti. My car doesnt appear to have any shims on atm but the discs are shot once again.

The disc design was a half assed cheap attempt at a decent braking system and audi should be ashamed of themselves. Really puts me off audi as a performance car maker tbh. Maybe they figured that 95% of TTRs will be bought by posers and driven like miss daisy and they could get away with it. :evil: :evil:

"discs should last 60k if driven correctly"!!!!!! what fu*king planet are they living on?!!


----------



## SuperRS

It's because we have tarty owners who are bitching about squeal that we get half assed performance brakes. Sadly we are in a minority, all Audi will do is keep fitting softer and softer brake pad compounds that turn into a sticky mess if you drive properly


----------



## Guest

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT-driver

So it's new pads, new claws and when the wipers are switched on, the pads will wipe the discs dry more often (though the ESP computer).

The latter is of no use for RAIN-X and nano what ever users who actually don't want to switch on their wipers!


----------



## sajonf

I hope this is true for USA cars also - my RS brakes squeal like a stuck pig when coming to a stop at slow speeds. I haven't pursued a fix from my dealer yet - I planned to bring it up at my first service appt. Hopefully now it will be a documented fix so I don't get the run-around most people have had


----------



## jaybyme

Don't expect too much,maybe some simple shims fitted to stop brake squeal when parking,and the frequency of the pad wipe when windscreen wipers are activated increased slightly.
None of which will help when braking performance when pushing hard,


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> It's because we have tarty owners who are bitching about squeal that we get half assed performance brakes. Sadly we are in a minority, all Audi will do is keep fitting softer and softer brake pad compounds that turn into a sticky mess if you drive properly


Pleased define ' drive properly'. Just to give your words of wisdom some credibility tell us where you acquired this wisdom - what is your level of driving tuition and in what time frame have you acquired these driving skills? I suspect you're not very old are you?


----------



## Demessiah

igotone said:


> Pleased define ' drive properly'. Just to give your words of wisdom some credibility tell us where you acquired this wisdom - what is your level of driving tuition and in what time frame have you acquired these driving skills? I suspect you're not very old are you?


And I suspect you are very old, why do you want an RS? Can anybody say midlife crisis?

These cars are high performance models and should be able to put up with enthusiastic driving.


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because we have tarty owners who are bitching about squeal that we get half assed performance brakes. Sadly we are in a minority, all Audi will do is keep fitting softer and softer brake pad compounds that turn into a sticky mess if you drive properly
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased define ' drive properly'. Just to give your words of wisdom some credibility tell us where you acquired this wisdom - what is your level of driving tuition and in what time frame have you acquired these driving skills? I suspect you're not very old are you?
Click to expand...

Why are you even commenting when you dont have a TTRS. The TTS brakes are better than that as fitted to the TTRS. They can handle the abuse you throw at them on the streets and in most trackday cases,you can get them glowing bright red and they still work after you have finished having fun. With the TTRS even half assed braking results in judder, noise (not squeal), and warping.

Alot of people are having this problem, especially in germany, but you wouldnt know this as you dont even own a TTRS


----------



## SuperRS

Demessiah said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased define ' drive properly'. Just to give your words of wisdom some credibility tell us where you acquired this wisdom - what is your level of driving tuition and in what time frame have you acquired these driving skills? I suspect you're not very old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> And I suspect you are very old, why do you want an RS? Can anybody say midlife crisis?
> 
> These cars are high performance models and should be able to put up with enthusiastic driving.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> Why are you even commenting when you dont have a TTRS.


I'm commenting because your insulting remarks at TTRS owners (who quite rightly don't expect to have annoying brake squeal) are one thing, and I think most of us just ignore most of what you post anyway, but when you seek to advise everyone that squealing brakes are a necessity for 'proper' driving you're really pushing your luck.

I'm not disputing that there may be issues with the TTRS brake discs, but they'll be issues I'm sure that will come to the fore in trackday use, not in normal every day driving on the roads however spiritedly you drive, unless there's something very wrong with your driving technique.


> The TTS brakes are better than that as fitted to the TTRS. T*hey can handle the abuse you throw at them on the streets* and in most trackday cases,you can get them glowing bright red and they still work after you have finished having fun. With the TTRS even half assed braking results in judder, noise (not squeal), and warping.


How the Hell do you abuse brakes driving on the roads, unless you're braking ridiculously hard for corners and when coming to a stop? High speed driving on the road is about anticipation and being in the appropriate gear for the speed you're doing. Approaching a bend you consider the need for a lower gear and if necessary a dab of brakes brings your speed down sufficient for the lower gear.

Trackday driving is a different technique altogether and has no place on the road. Anyone who does a lot of track days in a production car is going to find the brakes wanting sooner or later and is going to upgrade the brakes anyway.



> Alot of people are having this problem, especially in germany, but you wouldnt know this as you dont even own a TTRS


I don't live in Germany either but aren't the speed limits much higher than the UK?


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> I'm commenting because your insulting remarks at TTRS owners (who quite rightly don't expect to have annoying brake squeal) are one thing, and I think most of us just ignore most of what you post anyway, but when you seek to advise everyone that squealing brakes are a necessity for 'proper' driving you're really pushing your luck.
> 
> I'm not disputing that there may be issues with the TTRS brake discs, but they'll lbw issues I'm sure that will come to the fore in trackday use, not in normal every day driving on the roads however spiritedly you drive, unless there's something very wrong with your driving technique.
> 
> How the Hell do you abuse brakes driving on the roads, unless you're braking ridiculously hard for corners and when coming to a stop? High speed driving on the road is about anticipation and being in the appropriate gear for the speed you're doing. Approaching a bend you consider the need for a lower gear and if necessary a dab of brakes brings your speed down sufficient for the lower gear.
> 
> Trackday driving is a different technique altogether and has no place on the road. Anyone who does a lot of track days in a production car is going to find the brakes wanting sooner or later and is going to upgrade the brakes anyway.
> 
> Alot of people are having this problem, especially in germany, but you wouldnt know this as you dont even own a TTRS


Ferrari brakes squeal, lambo brakes squeal, AMG brakes squeal, porsche brakes squeal, evo brakes squeal. What have they all got in common......

Mercedes c-class bluefficiency brakes dont squeal, fiat 500 1.2 brakes dont squeal, corsa 1.4 brakes dont squeal, bmw 320d brakes dont squeal. What have they all got in common....

Do you see a pattern emerging?



> I'm not disputing that there may be issues with the TTRS brake discs, but they'll lbw issues I'm sure that will come to the fore in trackday use, not in normal every day driving on the roads however spiritedly you drive, unless there's something very wrong with your driving technique


 :lol:

You know nothing of me and my driving history or capabilities. In turn I shall now ask you what training you have had to determine as to what is deemed spirited driving. Please dont tell me you are a traffic officer who has had the "special training" therefore you know best, and are a better driver. Come across those often enough, its amusing listening to their big talk and then to subsequently embarass them out on track.



> How the Hell do you abuse brakes driving on the roads, unless you're braking ridiculously hard for corners and when coming to a stop? High speed driving on the road is about anticipation and being in the appropriate gear for the speed you're doing. Approaching a bend you consider the need for a lower gear and if necessary a dab of brakes brings your speed down sufficient for the lower gear.


Dabbing brakes lmao. You really need to get a faster car. Lets not forget the TTRS does 0-100mph in 8.x secs, it doesnt take long to be doing a high enough speed that will require alot more than just "a dab of brakes" to slow the car down.



> Trackday driving is a different technique altogether and has no place on the road. Anyone who does a lot of track days in a production car is going to find the brakes wanting sooner or later and is going to upgrade the brakes anyway.


Agreed, my TTRS isnt my weapon of choice for track driving, so big brakes werent on my mind for this car, but the crappy stock discs forced my hand.

Anyway if you disagree with this then I ask you:

Are you even a real performance car nut?
Why do you even need a fast car?
Why not buy something slower and more luxurious, seeing as you clearly dont use the performance.


----------



## igotone

LOL, Oh dear.. I've always owned performance cars and it will be sad day when I buy something lesser but I don't see it happening any time soon. :wink:

You need to separate track driving from street driving - it doesn't really matter how quick a TTRS goes from 0-100 on the street. We all take liberties now and again, but owning a high performance car doesn't give you any right to drive like a bell end. I also note your use of the word 'street' rather than 'road' which is a tad worrying.


----------



## igotone

Sorry - I missed this bit.


SuperRS said:


> Anyway if you disagree with this then I ask you:
> 
> Are you even a real performance car nut?


Well it's been many years since I've owned anything your wouldn't call a performance car, but am a I performance car nut? It depends on your definition I suppose, but if you mean do I meet up with the lads after dark and swap bhp figures before we head off to do a bit of street racing, then no I'm not.


> Why do you even need a fast car?


Why do you have to _need _one? I want one and I can afford it. 


> Why not buy something slower and more luxurious, seeing as you clearly dont use the performance.


Oh I most certainly use the performance - every bit of it at sensible opportunities, mostly within the law apart from the odd transgression I admit, but never dangerously or irresponsibly and I'm sure that applies to the vast majority of members here. You don't have to do track days to justify buying a performance car.


----------



## SuperRS

Lmao you are one of these self righteous people.

Let's entertain you.

What's the big difference between street and road then and why does it worry you so much.

Why do you "want" a fast car? So you can race off lights up to the speed limit lmao?

Spirited driving in a TTRS whilst not possible drawin the attention of the police doesn't exist in a car like a TTRS. I suggest if you want thrills whilst remaining on the right side of the law buy a clio sport or civic type r, and not a TTRS with its OTT capabilities. It's a high grip turbocharged 4wd monster which you need to drive fast to actually enjoy.

Any you have taken this offtopic, this thread is about brakes. Funnily enough you ignored that bit of my post lol


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> Lmao you are one of these self righteous people.


Ah...I think you mean I'm one of those boring feckers who doesn't believe owning a high performance car confers any right to drive like a mania on public roads.


> Let's entertain you.
> 
> What's the big difference between street and road then and why does it worry you so much.


Let's educate you...

street [street] Show IPA
noun
1.
a public thoroughfare, usually paved, in a village, town, or city, including the sidewalk or sidewalks.

oad [rohd] Show IPA
noun
1.
a long, narrow stretch with a smoothed or paved surface, made for traveling by motor vehicle, carriage, etc., between two or more points; street or highway.



> Why do you "want" a fast car? So you can race off lights up to the speed limit lmao?
> 
> Spirited driving in a TTRS whilst not possible drawin the attention of the police doesn't exist in a car like a TTRS. I suggest if you want thrills whilst remaining on the right side of the law buy a clio sport or civic type r, and not a TTRS with its OTT capabilities. It's a high grip turbocharged 4wd monster which you need to drive fast to actually enjoy.


Bugger! I'd better cancel the order then. Bullcack! There are thousands of cars on the road with the same performance as the TTRS and plenty of quicker ones too. So none of these people can possibly be enjoying these cars? PMSL. The TTRS isn't a special case and it isn't performance Nirvana Grasshopper.



> Any you have taken this offtopic, this thread is about brakes. Funnily enough you ignored that bit of my post lol


I don't believe I ignored the subject of brakes at all, but anyway back on topic....

Squeally brakes in a 50 K car are bloody annoying and unacceptable. Squealing brakes is not something I hear in traffic very often at all these days apart from big wagons sometimes so I don't see why Audi should have any great problem sorting out the issue, and the fact they they appear to be doing a recall is an admission that there IS an issue.


----------



## neilc

SuperRS said:


> It's a high grip turbocharged 4wd monster which you need to drive fast to actually enjoy.


Part of the TTRS's appeal to me as a daily driver was the fact that you really don't need to drive this car fast all the time to enjoy it , it is a car with character , that 5 cylinder engine ensures that  . The fact is you cannot drive fast all the time on the road but just to have that gorgeous sound with you all the time is one of the biggest reasons for having a TTRS.

In these days of downsizing and 4 cylinder turbo lumps . The TTRS is a daily driver hero in my book.


----------



## SuperRS

Lmao at your street vs road thing.

The TTRS will be in the top 1% of road car performance bracket.

Where's news of a recall? I see no evidence of there being a recall at all, you are dreaming this up.

All that's happening is that Audi are learning the average demographic TTRS drivers are little girly blouse drivers and are appeasing you fools. Do you actually think this will solve the issue lmao.

Price has nothing to do whether brakes squeal or not, again ignoring the fact that Ferrari, lambo, amg, brakes all squeal.

But anyway, don't know why I'm wasting my time here as we are obviously after different things from our cars and I do not care for your opinion anyway. Threw those crappy stock brakes in the bin long time ago. Perhaps we will talk once you have actually owned a TTRS for a while.


----------



## SuperRS

neilc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a high grip turbocharged 4wd monster which you need to drive fast to actually enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the TTRS's appeal to me as a daily driver was the fact that you really don't need to drive this car fast all the time to enjoy it , it is a car with character , that 5 cylinder engine ensures that  . The fact is you cannot drive fast all the time on the road but just to have that gorgeous sound with you all the time is one of the biggest reasons for having a TTRS.
> 
> In these days of downsizing and 4 cylinder turbo lumps . The TTRS is a daily driver hero in my book.
Click to expand...

You would have been better off with a c63 amg, sounds better, more comfortable, more car for the money. Unless of course you need 4wd.

Otherwise a TTRS at low speed is just like any other TT with the added burble.


----------



## neilc

That's interesting you should say that but for me the appeal of that 5 cylinder lump brings back all sorts of memories of me owning 5x old shape Audi Quattro coupes in a row years ago now of course.

For me as a real car enthusiast the noise , feel and ownership enjoyment outweigh the fact that you cannot always drive fast on the road.

I do a fair amount of track driving and I get my kicks there. The TTRS for me takes up where the RS4 B7 left off. A characterful and soulful car that can be enjoyed every day.


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> But anyway, don't know why I'm wasting my time here


Most of us have been wondering the same thing for a while. :wink:



> as we are obviously after different things from our cars


There's nowt wrong with wanting different things from cars, but telling everyone what THEY need and what THEIR priorities should be gets a little tedious.



> I do not care for your opinion anyway.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Right I'm off to open up a couple of veins. [smiley=bigcry.gif]



> Perhaps we will talk once you have actually owned a TTRS for a while.


[/quote]

Don't you mean a type? Seriously I love to chat cars, but I doubt we'll get on any better face to face unless your actual persona is very different to the one you present here. Sorry to say mate that you come across as very opinionated and very immature . Save some of your posts and in a few years time you may have the good grace to cringe when you read them. :wink:

And with that I'm off to charge the batteries for me pacemaker...


----------



## SuperRS

No you are just clueless to fact of how shit the TTRS brakes are and try to defend them when you don't even own the car.

You think that you have to drive like a dick to warp the brake and in telling you that is not the case.

Go ask on vagoc how many people have warped the discs. Maybe not until it happens to you and you find yourself buying new discs every 6 months that it starts to ping you off aswell.


----------



## SuperRS

Oh and I honestly don't give a monkeys, I've noticed the average TT owner is nothing like the Cupra or Golf GTI owners. No wonder they always rib us as it being a gay car, when you read some of the crap on these forums you can see why. Most people don't buy the TT for its performance it seems.

Anyway, I've got my TTRS to its liking, 600+Hp I'm happy and im fast


----------



## SuperRS

neilc said:


> That's interesting you should say that but for me the appeal of that 5 cylinder lump brings back all sorts of memories of me owning 5x old shape Audi Quattro coupes in a row years ago now of course.
> 
> For me as a real car enthusiast the noise , feel and ownership enjoyment outweigh the fact that you cannot always drive fast on the road.
> 
> I do a fair amount of track driving and I get my kicks there. The TTRS for me takes up where the RS4 B7 left off. A characterful and soulful car that can be enjoyed every day.


I enjoyed the rs4 for all different reasons to the TTRS.

I see you have a Clio track car in the making, so I see what you mean, much better track car than the TT in the sense that you can happily "ruin" it to get it handling like its on rails. Would be kinda criminal to strip a TTRS to bare metal, and throw on über track biased suspension and setup.


----------



## SuperRS

The brakes warping, and the lack of cold bit is a bit more important than a bit of brake squeal dot you think? But it's not a big issue on this forum as you tarty poser tt drivers wouldn't know about those things as you guys do is drive to the shops and back in your flash car lmao. Hell should have bought a r8, more people would look at you then, but oh wait, those brakes squeal too. And it's a 90k car, how dare they 

:lol:


----------



## SuperRS

Edit

Come on TTER. No need to delete your post. It now looks like I'm talking to myself


----------



## neilc

SuperRS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting you should say that but for me the appeal of that 5 cylinder lump brings back all sorts of memories of me owning 5x old shape Audi Quattro coupes in a row years ago now of course.
> 
> For me as a real car enthusiast the noise , feel and ownership enjoyment outweigh the fact that you cannot always drive fast on the road.
> 
> I do a fair amount of track driving and I get my kicks there. The TTRS for me takes up where the RS4 B7 left off. A characterful and soulful car that can be enjoyed every day.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the rs4 for all different reasons to the TTRS.
> 
> I see you have a Clio track car in the making, so I see what you mean, much better track car than the TT in the sense that you can happily "ruin" it to get it handling like its on rails. Would be kinda criminal to strip a TTRS to bare metal, and throw on über track biased suspension and setup.
Click to expand...

That was my thinking TBH. The RS makes for an awesome daily driver and I totally love it.

But the Clio Trophy cost me not much more than Race Milltek and with the race dampers ( AST or Nitron )I have coming , thick whiteline rear ARB and track tyres it will be very quick on circuit too.

Had a K-tec racing exhaust and induction kit fitted yesterday , sounds like a 70's rally car now , lol.

Anyway thread hijack over , save this for the cliotrophy forum  :lol:


----------



## Guest

SuperRS said:


> The brakes warping, and the lack of cold bit is a bit more important than a bit of brake squeal dot you think? But it's not a big issue on this forum as you tarty poser tt drivers wouldn't know about those things as you guys do is drive to the shops and back in your flash car lmao. Hell should have bought a r8, more people would look at you then, but oh wait, those brakes squeal too. And it's a 90k car, how dare they
> 
> :lol:


 you are generalising again to get your point across not all of the cars you mentioned have the brake squeal problem ( i mean every car). yes i suppose the warping would be a problem when you use your car on an occasional basis like you do and not everyday.but hell no doubt you will have changed the brake setup if your car is pushing that much BHP ( as you claim) so whats the beef.oh and listen you have admitted in one of your last posts there is a problem with brake squeal and audi are doing something about it.so don't really understand why your slinging mud at TT drivers on this forum, don't forget its not just because of TT drivers on this forum but on other forums too. so go call them tarty posers, not forgetting the RS3's this affects, and see how long before you get banned off there,like the evo forum eh


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> Anyway, I've got my TTRS to its liking, 600+Hp I'm happy and im fast


When it stands the baked beans test. :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've got my TTRS to its liking, 600+Hp I'm happy and im fast
> 
> 
> 
> When it stands the baked beans test. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## igotone

:lol: Is that a new postage stamp?


----------



## SuperRS

tter said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brakes warping, and the lack of cold bit is a bit more important than a bit of brake squeal dot you think? But it's not a big issue on this forum as you tarty poser tt drivers wouldn't know about those things as you guys do is drive to the shops and back in your flash car lmao. Hell should have bought a r8, more people would look at you then, but oh wait, those brakes squeal too. And it's a 90k car, how dare they
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you are generalising again to get your point across not all of the cars you mentioned have the brake squeal problem ( i mean every car). yes i suppose the warping would be a problem when you use your car on an occasional basis like you do and not everyday.but hell no doubt you will have changed the brake setup if your car is pushing that much BHP ( as you claim) so whats the beef.oh and listen you have admitted in one of your last posts there is a problem with brake squeal and audi are doing something about it.so don't really understand why your slinging mud at TT drivers on this forum, don't forget its not just because of TT drivers on this forum but on other forums too so go call them tarty posers, not forgetting the other audi cars this affects, and see how long before you get banned off there,like the evo forum eh
Click to expand...

Where have I said squealing is a problem.
I said warping and cold bite is a problem. The occasional squeal doesn't bother me.

And I'm not been banned on any Evo forum????


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> :lol: Is that a new postage stamp?


Lol I can't find the big one.

Anyway fully built engine by race developments, gearbox bla bla bla Project thread on another forum where all the real performance car owners hang out


----------



## Guest

SuperRS said:


> It will be done on the next services. Parts cost will be peanuts.
> 
> I accept there is a problem, but this won't fix the shit discs.


time for some glasses for you mate


----------



## SuperRS

tter said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be done on the next services. Parts cost will be peanuts.
> 
> I accept there is a problem, but this won't fix the shit discs.
> 
> 
> 
> time for some glasses for you mate
Click to expand...

The problem being the shit discs......


----------



## Guest

SuperRS said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be done on the next services. Parts cost will be peanuts.
> 
> I accept there is a problem, but this won't fix the shit discs.
> 
> 
> 
> time for some glasses for you mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem being the shit discs......
Click to expand...

maybe but you were commenting on my previous post where i said you won't accept there is a problem with brake squeal.
anyhow. time will tell.


----------



## Vassilis

Well it looks like my thread went offtopic :roll:

Anyway, I contacted Audi Benelux and here are some answers:

1) The software update will normally not affect remaps because they will not fully reflash the ECU but only edit the relevant part for the ABS/ESP controller.

2) It will be a recall indeed and all the users will be notified in a few months when the procedure is launched. The work will be performed either during the standard service of the car or upon appointment with the official dealer.


----------



## jaybyme

I seem to remember that TTRS postage stamp iparked up at APR last time I was there lol.
Is it all done and on the road now ?
I'm back in the UK visiting APR in the next couple of weeks  
Brake squeal when parking has been an annoying part of Rs ownership ever since the came out,
My dealer solved that problem ages ago,what they couldn't solve was the poor braking performance after repeated high speed braking on Autobahns.
Many in Germany have gone their own way with various options,ceramic,Moveit,etc,and still have vibration problems.
Mines going back into Audi's next week,so we can try different wheels without spacers,if that doesn't work,then we'll have to try the oem brakes again,and try to find the problem.
Oettingers car has 365mm Porsche brakes and performs well on track ?


----------



## temporarychicken

I've read through this thread (amusing argument and all) and am wondering what exactly is wrong with the standard TT RS brake discs and what the issues are? Is it warping related or are there other problems?

I've not heard a peep from mine, in terms of noise and when I depress the brake pedal,(which I do from time to time whilst driving the car as I find this helps the overall experience and avoids unnecessary collisions),I have noticed nothing untoward.

But then my car is standard...


----------



## jaybyme

Most experience brake squeal at low speed,but that's not really a problem for most,but all the same annoying
Brake noise under heavy high speed braking is also no real problem,and happens in track cars with really good brakes as well,so again, no real problem.
The real problem with the brakes is the poor performance when pushing hard,which has been mentioned in virtually every road test.
I myself haven't experienced any warping,and under normal road use in the Uk I can't imagine most having any problems either.
Anyway you would expect a sports car of this caliber to brake better than it does',especially when there have been complaints since 2009


----------



## jaybyme

spoke to my Audi dealer today,and he will call Audi on Monday to see if we can get the new parts fitted this week.
Will be interesting to see exactly what they have done.


----------



## Vassilis

jaybyme said:


> spoke to my Audi dealer today,and he will call Audi on Monday to see if we can get the new parts fitted this week.
> Will be interesting to see exactly what they have done.


Can you also please make sure that they don't remap the ECU completely when they are doing the software update on your car? Thanks


----------



## quisp

Here is a writeup on the recall. 
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news ... 92557.html
and here is a translation:

Audi responded to technical problems with the brakes on the top models Audi RS3 and Audi TT RS and offers a free brake replacement on a modified brake system.

After customers complain loud squeaking and heavy wear about delayed braking in the wet, jerks, for one and a half years, has redesigned the brake system of both models to the manufacturer. Stephan Reil, head of development of Quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, where RS3 and TT RS, and Florian Heuberger, Manager service technology at Audi, announced in auto motor und sport to the holder of the affected vehicles free of charge replace the brakes can. Up to 5,700 models of the RS3 from model year 2011 are affected and 6,100 TT RS model year 2010.

Replacement part availability from March 
"All customers will be helped - free", assured Quattro Manager Radu to auto motor und sport. Modified Audi has the brake caliper and the pads, to eliminate the occurring most frequently and mainly at low speeds squeaking noises when decelerating. Delayed braking in the wet, Audi wants to get through a software update in the handle. "An employed since June and aufspielbares in the service ESP update increases the frequency of turn the wiper brake pads always slightly lays on the discs, to displace water spray", Quattro-development chef Reil said. Is to reduce the thermal load of the RS3 brake saves since June 2012 right installed a permeable pinhole in the front apron, which is also can be retrofitted.

In the series, the changes are applied also in the coming weeks. However, the Exchange in the workshops could "depending on the availability of parts, at least until the end of March or even longer range", Hammond estimates. Audi, however, sees no need for action in the wear. "According to our specifications, the brake pads keep well 30,000 kilometers, the disks reach the double mileage - appropriate treatment provided."


----------



## TootRS

temporarychicken said:


> I've read through this thread (amusing argument and all) and am wondering what exactly is wrong with the standard TT RS brake discs and what the issues are? Is it warping related or are there other problems?


They are fine for what would be deemed normal road use, but under more extreme use - repeated high speed stops or track driving - they are poor and overheat badly. The discs are not directional, the same part number is used for both sides, therefore one side will dispel heat out of the alloy away from the car whereas the other side will suck heat in, so one side gets much hotter.


----------



## sTTranger

funliy enough I have just had my car serviced and they changed my front discs and pads for free.

My warranty expires on the 1/3/13, does this mean that I am or am not eligible for the recall?


----------



## temporarychicken

My warranty expired last year so I would also like to confirm if this brake recall is elegible to ex-warranty cars? Normally it's the case, but worth checking....


----------



## jamiekip

A recall applies to all cars... Warranty expired is irrelevant.
Can't wait to get mine done... The calipers are in the boot lol


----------



## Joerek

Since my pads were replaced after 30,000 km's, the brake squeal disappeared forever. As I read it good, with this recall they will fix the squealing noise and improve breaking in the wet?

Does this software change affects remaps?


----------



## Vassilis

Joerek said:


> Does this software change affects remaps?


I was told by Audi that it shouldn't affect remaps... however there is only one way to find out if it's true


----------



## Davio

Anyone had any further news on this yet? Seems like AUK are hoping the issue goes away quietly! :-|


----------



## Anakin

I know of an RS3 that has been taken to MK to be the first to have the new brake fix fitted. 1 to 2 weeks is what the customer has been told. Looks like things are happening but slowly.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Wonder what kit they are swapping out on this RS3....

Hmmmm.... :?


----------



## Alexjh

Audi Zentrum here in Munich (Actual Audi Run dealer) told me on Tuesday 1-2 months they expect a fix... As when i dropped my car off one of the things i had down was "lack of breaking in wet".

I'm about 70 miles from where Audi Builds the cars... So i'm gonna guess this is as good as horses-mouth.

I moaned on the Audi Fan page and they replied to say send my cars VIN and they would see if they can help.. so i'll try that even if means popping to the Audi factory to have it sorted :lol:


----------



## Anakin

Munich is 70 miles for Hungary ? they moved it ?


----------



## hung0190

I got my new brakes alrdy on secons april  the old ones were still good and i was quite saitisfied, the new ones though seems a lil bit better


----------



## Alexjh

Fine not factory? But home... Ingolstadt


----------



## Anakin

Alexjh said:


> Fine not factory? But home... Ingolstadt


hehe  I lived near Roseinheim in my youth


----------



## phope

Saw this on Twitter from the RS3 Owners Club


----------



## jamiekip

New calipers or fix added to old?
Discussed this with my dealer today...

"So when this rolls out how are we going to do it? Just leave the stuff in the boot and you can swap it?"

"That'll work!"


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jamiekip said:


> New calipers or fix added to old?
> Discussed this with my dealer today...
> 
> "So when this rolls out how are we going to do it? Just leave the stuff in the boot and you can swap it?"
> 
> "That'll work!"


Out of interest Jamie which individual was this?

Sounds like good news  just want some discs now!


----------



## jamiekip

I don't think discs are part of this mate so think you're stuck there.
When they're off the car drill out all the holes and get them skimmed... When you put them back on to sell they 'should' last.
I'll tell you my contact when my kit is swapped out... Took 3 years to build this relationship... Not jeopardising that with your strops lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jamiekip said:


> I don't think discs are part of this mate so think you're stuck there.
> When they're off the car drill out all the holes and get them skimmed... When you put them back on to sell they 'should' last.
> I'll tell you my contact when my kit is swapped out... Took 3 years to build this relationship... Not jeopardising that with your strops lol


Haha is that the word they used? :lol:

Chuffing joke this hole brake débâcle!

What would the cost be the get them skimmed? But yes I would appreciate any advice if they're happy to swap out of the boot. At the end of the day it saves a few hours labour in reality.

When I collect next week, shall I ask Austen? Best man? I'm assuming the dealers are now aware it's imminent?


----------



## jamiekip

Haha no, my words... You are a Yorkshire man after all!

Recall parts they need swapping/updating just tell em it's all in the boot. They can't refuse really. They've worked on my car for 3 years so are familiar with me. Sounds like they're just getting to know you.

I'd give up on the discs though... Besides you won't need them soon!!!


----------



## jamiekip

Ohh and ask dave about skimming. He'll know likely cost and places to send them


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Yeah ive given up with the discs, York audi are willing to have a look for me.

I want to build up a relationship with them but not starting off too well. I feel im sitting in that chair at service constantly listing small rattles etc, and feel they look at me and think what a whinging prick. But for £40k these things need sorting!

I'll see what York produce.

However hope this recall happens soon so I can move on the new brake setup!

Was the RS3 just an initial recall and replacement? Im guessing the other RS3 owners havnt had the call yet?


----------



## SuperRS

phope said:


> Saw this on Twitter from the RS3 Owners Club


Anti vibrations weights. Oh yeah I really want those on my brakes :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## dbm

TondyTT said:


> Was the RS3 just an initial recall and replacement? Im guessing the other RS3 owners havnt had the call yet?


One car has been done to verify the fix, and it does work. Audi UK are bulk-ordering the parts so they can they publish a general recall on all the cars and then do them all in a short time period.


----------



## Davio

dbm said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the RS3 just an initial recall and replacement? Im guessing the other RS3 owners havnt had the call yet?
> 
> 
> 
> One car has been done to verify the fix, and it does work. Audi UK are bulk-ordering the parts so they can they publish a general recall on all the cars and then do them all in a short time period.
Click to expand...

Had the call from Cardiff audi this morning, they asked me to bring in car ASAP for the fix, I asked what it entailed and they said new complete front brake set up including new discs, pads and Calipers.

Must be costing Audi a Fortune! Sure I will get a corsa for the day! :roll:


----------



## Morells

Davio said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the RS3 just an initial recall and replacement? Im guessing the other RS3 owners havnt had the call yet?
> 
> 
> 
> One car has been done to verify the fix, and it does work. Audi UK are bulk-ordering the parts so they can they publish a general recall on all the cars and then do them all in a short time period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had the call from Cardiff audi this morning, they asked me to bring in car ASAP for the fix, I asked what it entailed and they said new complete front brake set up including new discs, pads and Calipers.
> 
> Must be costing Audi a Fortune! Sure I will get a corsa for the day! :roll:
Click to expand...

Just emailed Hereford Audi to see when I'm booked in for the fix as I can't contact them as I'm in Dubai for a week. Did they say if its official for the whole country?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

This sounds like good news, I wonder how quickly this will roll out across the country.

More to the point, will the dealership be happy to swap out the old gear out of the boot? Since I'll likely have the new brake setup on my car by the time we get the call.

Out of interest what are peoples thoughts on what this setup will fetch brand new? As I'll be looking to recoup the cost of my new setup. DaveB indicated £800 for used so maybe looking at £1k + ?


----------



## SuperRS

Calipers worth 500, discs 300.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

SuperRS said:


> Calipers worth 500, discs 300.


pads?

Audi wanted over £900 to fit new discs and pads when I was trying to sort these bent discs out... Chuck in some callipers at the dealership and you must be looking in excess of £1500 for the kit.

Wonder if a new set which haven't been driven on will fetch near to £1000? (pads, discs and callipers)


----------



## SuperRS

You can get those calipers for 500 iirc, and the discs for 300. Pads 120. All from Audi.

Don't forget Audi's labour costs will be about 120 p/h


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

SuperRS said:


> You can get those calipers for 500 iirc, and the discs for 300. Pads 120. All from Audi.
> 
> Don't forget Audi's labour costs will be about 120 p/h


Why have used parts being selling for circa £800 on forums... we will see.

Lets get our hands on them first.


----------



## bigsyd

Just emailed Warrington Audi, will keep you updated


----------



## Phil_RS

bigsyd said:


> Just emailed Warrington Audi, will keep you updated


Let us know how you get on. Manic at work at the moment so don't have time to really deal with this but car will be due a service soon so hopefully I might be able to get the two done at the same time.


----------



## SuperRS

TondyTT said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get those calipers for 500 iirc, and the discs for 300. Pads 120. All from Audi.
> 
> Don't forget Audi's labour costs will be about 120 p/h
> 
> 
> 
> Why have used parts being selling for circa £800 on forums... we will see.
> 
> Lets get our hands on them first.
Click to expand...

Anyone who bought used ttrs calipers for 800 needs their head testing. Not even the 8 pots cost that much new from audi.

I currently have a set of used ttrs calipers, pads and lines up for sale for 500. Once the market gets flooded with these they will probably start selling for 350-400.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

SuperRS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get those calipers for 500 iirc, and the discs for 300. Pads 120. All from Audi.
> 
> Don't forget Audi's labour costs will be about 120 p/h
> 
> 
> 
> Why have used parts being selling for circa £800 on forums... we will see.
> 
> Lets get our hands on them first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who bought used ttrs calipers for 800 needs their head testing. Not even the 8 pots cost that much new from audi.
> 
> I currently have a set of used ttrs calipers, pads and lines up for sale for 500. Once the market gets flooded with these they will probably start selling for 350-400.
Click to expand...

Best wait for a drought then.... :lol:

Dont think 8 pots are that cheap, Ive just paid that for a refurbed one year old set colouring in suzuka grey.


----------



## jaybyme

I'm really liking my brake setup at the moment.
The new Audi front brakes along with my DaveB rear kit,( oem pads) really are working well with repeated high speed braking on the Autobahns.Still early days,but braking is very different to before.
I doubt it,but maybe Audi have really sorted the problem.


----------



## SuperRS

Just checked my invoice.

For a set of standard 8 pots I paid just under 800 pounds.

I sold my used 4 pots for 600.

But this was way back when the TTRS was still new to market and the GTI and Audi S boys just had to have TTRS brakes on their car.


----------



## Joerek

Sounds like the recall is actually going on, even outside Germany? Got to bug my dealer again and see if they can find anything in their magic computer if there will be a complete new setup.

In that case, I would be very lucky, as my discs and pads are finished and needs to be replaced (53000 km).

Btw, drilling the vent holes to clean them on the brakes cured the vibration while braking. The vibrations were reduced from 'omg the car will fall apart' to something you almost don't feel anymore.


----------



## jaybyme

Joerek,your not driving fast enough if your brakes have lasted that long.  
Sometimes I used to get slight vibration and I could just do a few high speed braking runs and it would go away,but after a while it was there all the time, even graking from 60 km/h


----------



## Joerek

Pads have been replaced at 26000, got to have new ones. And I drive fast enough for sure, as much as I can  But just a lot of fast accelerations than high speed (160+).

But I was only once on the autobahn so not much high speed braking (200+). The one day I was in Germany and did high speeds occasionally (277 on the clock) the rims were completely powder coated in one day


----------



## igotone

I've rung the Service Dept. at Audi, Wolverhampton this morning and they had no knowledge of any recall or tech bulletin on the TTRS brakes. They've since made enquiries and are adamant that there is nothing on the Audi UK database concerning any brake modification. Furthermore they're taking the stance that they are performance brakes and that some low speed squeal while braking is inevitable. They're not offering any other fix for the problem -including copper slip on the back of the pads.

They did tell me about the Haldex software update and wanted to book the car in, but I'm in no rush for that, if at all judging by some of the comments from those who've had it done.

I'll watch developments with interest. My brake squeal comes and goes, but when it's bad it's nerve jangling.


----------



## ross_cj250

TondyTT said:


> This sounds like good news, I wonder how quickly this will roll out across the country.
> 
> More to the point, will the dealership be happy to swap out the old gear out of the boot? Since I'll likely have the new brake setup on my car by the time we get the call.
> 
> Out of interest what are peoples thoughts on what this setup will fetch brand new? As I'll be looking to recoup the cost of my new setup. DaveB indicated £800 for used so maybe looking at £1k + ?


Have I got this right...you want the new Audi brake kit, even though you've bought an alternative set up, so you can flog it straight away?

Regards
Ross


----------



## blane99

Mines booked in Monday 13th May, Worcester Audi ~ I did moan to customer services 2 months ago about how bad the issue was ~ CS called me yesterday to say the fixed parts will be in the UK end of this week, Worcester Audi then also called me to book me in for Monday. I was told new discs pads and calipers. Hope this helps


----------



## SuperRS

The roadster is in with Audi, they rang up Audi UK asking about this recall, they said they had no knowledge of this work lol


----------



## jamiekip

My dealer is aware but said nothing is official.
Audi UK told me not to believe everything I read on the Internet... Nice... Lol


----------



## chimp

I have sent the dealer local here to look into this as they have had my car for another warranty issue (squeaking suspension at low speed and cold conditions). I will await their answer. They mentioned a FOC fix they were doing which sounded like a shim? by the sounds of things.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

ross_cj250 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like good news, I wonder how quickly this will roll out across the country.
> 
> More to the point, will the dealership be happy to swap out the old gear out of the boot? Since I'll likely have the new brake setup on my car by the time we get the call.
> 
> Out of interest what are peoples thoughts on what this setup will fetch brand new? As I'll be looking to recoup the cost of my new setup. DaveB indicated £800 for used so maybe looking at £1k + ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have I got this right...you want the new Audi brake kit, even though you've bought an alternative set up, so you can flog it straight away?
> 
> Regards
> Ross
Click to expand...

That is correct.

Ive bought a new setup because these are shit, so somewhere down the line, Audi have funded new brakes


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jamiekip said:


> My dealer is aware but said nothing is official.
> Audi UK told me not to believe everything I read on the Internet... Nice... Lol


wow... same line I got too. Theyre not a fan of forums for some reason. Audi haters maybe haha


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Hilarious how some dealers have no clue, some deny a fix, AUK tell you one thing and another representative says another.

What a bloody dysfunctional setup Audi have in this country, no wonder customers get pissed off with braying their heads against the wall!

But all that matters is that a fix is coming, Im off the collect the car now and have them on the case so will update you with my dealers current knowledge, or lack of :lol:


----------



## jaybyme

don't forget only a few weeks ago my dealer said the same,he knew about it but Audi had not come to a decision as to whether it would be a recall or not.
That's why I had to pay for new discs and pads at the time.
Two weeks later the dealer called to say he'd ordered me the new setup !


----------



## igotone

Well. I've rung Audi Wolverhampton again and laid the content of Blade 99's post on them. They still can'y find anything official on this and they're saying we seem to know more about this than they do (no change there then!)

Anyway they're conceding it sounds like ^Something is happening" and they've made a note to contact me as soon as they hear anything. How difficult can it be to notify dealerships on block about this! :roll:


----------



## SuperRS

It sounds to me like AUK are trialling this on their "nuisance" customers first.


----------



## jamiekip

TondyTT said:


> Im off the collect the car now and have them on the case so will update you with my dealers current knowledge, or lack of :lol:


How many wheels on your car?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Jamie dont get me started on wheels. Cars spent extra week there and pristine didnt collect the fu***ng wheel right cock up!

So Audi are currently unaware in my area, however the service manager is on the case and knows Jamie and myself so no doubt we will hear soon.

Those interested in the Haldex gearbox update check the other thread in a few mins....


----------



## SuperRS

Spoke to my source in AUK. He said its coming.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

SuperRS said:


> Spoke to my source in AUK. He said its coming.


But when... Will they delicately place it in bubble wrap, package it up and slide it in the boot? The mechanics can have a 2 hour lunch break :lol: ...... Paid!

:lol:


----------



## philnotts99

TondyTT said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to my source in AUK. He said its coming.
> 
> 
> 
> But when... Will they delicately place it in bubble wrap, package it up and slide it in the boot? The mechanics can have a 2 hour lunch break :lol: ...... Paid!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I've got a bad feeling that Audi will say they will need to fit the recall to your car for you to get it. I am not sure there going to hand over Audi parts for you to do what you want with them. Fingers crossed i'm wrong!

Phil


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

philnotts99 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to my source in AUK. He said its coming.
> 
> 
> 
> But when... Will they delicately place it in bubble wrap, package it up and slide it in the boot? The mechanics can have a 2 hour lunch break :lol: ...... Paid!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bad feeling that Audi will say they will need to fit the recall to your car for you to get it. I am not sure there going to hand over Audi parts for you to do what you want with them. Fingers crossed i'm wrong!
> 
> Phil
Click to expand...

Well itll just be another day spent under the car then haha...


----------



## Davio

igotone said:


> I've rung the Service Dept. at Audi, Wolverhampton this morning and they had no knowledge of any recall or tech bulletin on the TTRS brakes. They've since made enquiries and are adamant that there is nothing on the Audi UK database concerning any brake modification. Furthermore they're taking the stance that they are performance brakes and that some low speed squeal while braking is inevitable. They're not offering any other fix for the problem -including copper slip on the back of the pads.
> 
> They did tell me about the Haldex software update and wanted to book the car in, but I'm in no rush for that, if at all judging by some of the comments from those who've had it done.
> 
> I'll watch developments with interest. My brake squeal comes and goes, but when it's bad it's nerve jangling.


Speak to Audi Uk and start to rattle the service managers cage at the dealers! I made a bit of fuss and they managed to get mine and another TTRS the parts in swiftly. Will let you know how it goes on Monday and will post further pics and details!


----------



## blane99

Would suggest maybe ringing Worcester Audi ~ as they are doing mine Monday they have to know all about the recall ~ happy to take pics on Monday if that helps . Worth noting customer services rang me first, CS then rang Worcester Audi to put them in picture, and then Worcester Audi rang me.

Am now selling my RS ~ cant post in the for sale section.....help !! LOL !


----------



## jaybyme

I've got a bad feeling that Audi will say they will need to fit the recall to your car for you to get it. I am not sure there going to hand over Audi parts for you to do what you want with them. Fingers crossed i'm wrong!

Phil[/quote]

Well itll just be another day spent under the car then haha...[/quote]

If you get the updated brakes fitted,and your happy with the way the car feels,you might get more for the kit you have on now. ??
I'm going to run them for a few months and see if the discs last,then decide what I do.
If I get the problem with the ceramics fitted,I should really put them back on,but I'm not sure,as the brakes feel really good at the mo


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jaybyme said:


> I've got a bad feeling that Audi will say they will need to fit the recall to your car for you to get it. I am not sure there going to hand over Audi parts for you to do what you want with them. Fingers crossed i'm wrong!
> 
> Phil


Well itll just be another day spent under the car then haha...[/quote]

If you get the updated brakes fitted,and your happy with the way the car feels,you might get more for the kit you have on now. ??
I'm going to run them for a few months and see if the discs last,then decide what I do.
If I get the problem with the ceramics fitted,I should really put them back on,but I'm not sure,as the brakes feel really good at the mo[/quote]

No chancce the new Audi stuff will perform like this new upgrade of mine, and part of the reason for the upgraded calliper for me is the aesthetics.

I think I'm going to let JamieKip lead the way with this recall at our dealership. Lets see what happens :wink:


----------



## temporarychicken

I would be very interested to know the outcome of this!

My brakes are running very well on the front, but it's time for new pads. My plan was to keep the existing discs and just give them a minimal on-car skim to ensure they are 100 percent true, then add the new pads.

I've measured the thickness and they will still be in spec after this.

However, if there is a recall coming which would completely replace my front brakes FOC then it's not worth the hassle of getting the skim/pads.


----------



## Morells

blane99 said:


> Would suggest maybe ringing Worcester Audi ~ as they are doing mine Monday they have to know all about the recall ~ happy to take pics on Monday if that helps . Worth noting customer services rang me first, CS then rang Worcester Audi to put them in picture, and then Worcester Audi rang me.
> 
> Am now selling my RS ~ cant post in the for sale section.....help !! LOL !


What's the spec of your car shame you didn't sell it 6weeks ago would have come to look at it as I'm in Hereford but went all the way to slough Audi to get mine


----------



## Morells

Here's a more insite to what's going on from my service manager hope this helps abit


----------



## blane99

Its the private, white 11 plate on auto trader


----------



## Morells

blane99 said:


> Its the private, white 11 plate on auto trader


 :evil: your 6weeks to late haha I would have snapped that up you should be able to sell it soon nice spec and colour


----------



## blane99

Cheers buddy  Do you think the price is about right ?


----------



## sylvainttrs

Morells said:


> Here's a more insite to what's going on from my service manager hope this helps abit


?? brake squeal only?? What about warped disk??


----------



## igotone

sylvainttrs said:


> Morells said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more insite to what's going on from my service manager hope this helps abit
> 
> 
> 
> ?? brake squeal only?? What about warped disk??
Click to expand...

Audi still don't seem to be acknowledging any issues with warped discs.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

no they dont, but if they are replacing the job lot then thats a start. These discs may possibly be better. Still not directional but might not bend as easily!


----------



## jaybyme

I've given mine a hard time this week,with lots of repeated braking from above 150mph,and they feel very good at the moment.
The braking is much better than before, so you would think they're not running so hot.
Still very early days yet, I can remember thinking the original set was good for the first 10,000 km, the difference being the originals grumbled under hard braking.
I would still put the ceramics back on though, even if they were not needed, purely because of the looks .

On the move


----------



## Morells

I haven't got warped discs I don't think I have anyway as the car has done 7k and 3years old


----------



## sylvainttrs

Morells said:


> I haven't got warped discs I don't think I have anyway as the car has done 7k and 3years old


On TTRS/RS3,just one stop is enough for warp disk, first of mine was just reducing speed from 130km/h to 70km/h, i said reducing speed, not a stop or hard braking !!


----------



## blane99

Audi just sent me a video of my car being worked on ~ showing wheel off the car, and pointing to the brakes telling me that as part of the modification I will be having new discs, calipers and pads


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

blane99 said:


> Audi just sent me a video of my car being worked on ~ showing wheel off the car, and pointing to the brakes telling me that as part of the modification I will be having new discs, calipers and pads


Didnt know they sent you videos of your car being worked on...

Christ all I got was a tin of sweets when I collected


----------



## sTTranger

will this apply to cars out of warranty?


----------



## Davio

Had the work done today, worth pointing out that despite AUK and the dealer telling me before taking it in that brake disc and pads would also be changed this was not the case, Calipers changed along with a software update :-|


----------



## blane99

I defo had new discs and calipers, also have he engineers report stating it, can upload photo of report if anyone interested ?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Davio said:


> Had the work done today, worth pointing out that despite AUK and the dealer telling me before taking it in that brake disc and pads would also be changed this was not the case, Calipers changed along with a software update :-|


Did you not question this and get a matter of fact response?


----------



## Davio

TondyTT said:


> Davio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the work done today, worth pointing out that despite AUK and the dealer telling me before taking it in that brake disc and pads would also be changed this was not the case, Calipers changed along with a software update :-|
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not question this and get a matter of fact response?
Click to expand...

I did question although didn't challenge the response(no we didn't just new calipers sir) as I was in a rush to leave and it was chuck out time. I will be speaking with Audi Uk in morning and follow up with a further call to Cardiff Audi in Morning. Interesting that others have had it done, yet i was told before taking it in the recall consists of new pads, discs and calipers.

anyone else had the work done?


----------



## Anakin

can anyone tell me how long this is supposed to take/has taken ? Audi Uk said it was a 1 hour job , dealership is saying they may need car for 2 day to road test (but they are unsure of that atm), which I don't like the sound of tbh.


----------



## R70 TTC

I have booked mine in for a service and Portsmouth Audi say they have no knowledge of the recall.

How are people generally approaching this? Clearly if I need new pads or discs I don't want to pay for work to be done only for a recall to replace new parts (or worse part pay for my own recall)

Cheers


----------



## igotone

R70 TTC said:


> I have booked mine in for a service and Portsmouth Audi say they have no knowledge of the recall.
> 
> How are people generally approaching this? Clearly if I need new pads or discs I don't want to pay for work to be done only for a recall to replace new parts (or worse part pay for my own recall)
> 
> Cheers


i have the same problem - Audi Wolverhampton have no knowledge of the recall and aren't offering any other fix. If one more person tells me that performance brakes do squeal - i'm gonna lose it! I share the roads with plenty of other cars, including supercars and I don't hear their brakes squealing... just mine, and it's bloody embarrassing.

I've just outlined the issue in an e-mail to Audi Customer Services ( it seems you can hang on the phone all day) and they've acknowledged my e-mail saying they'll be contacting me shortly. I'd suggest you do the same - it seems you need to make a few waves to get anything done.


----------



## R70 TTC

Well that is a weird one. I emailed Audi CS and the dealer regarding the brake kit and the haldex software change.

I had a response from the dealer who have said that "The two campaigns in question have already been carried out on your vehicle, campaign 46F6 with reference the front brake pads and 97V9 with reference the gearbox. Both of these were carried out by xxxxx Audi on 8th March 2012."

I'm confused


----------



## brittan

R70 TTC said:


> Well that is a weird one. I emailed Audi CS and the dealer regarding the brake kit and the haldex software change.
> 
> I had a response from the dealer who have said that "The two campaigns in question have already been carried out on your vehicle, campaign 46F6 with reference the front brake pads and 97V9 with reference the gearbox. Both of these were carried out by xxxxx Audi on 8th March 2012."
> 
> I'm confused


46F6 was the fitting of 'deflector vanes' to the front lower suspension arms to guide more cooling air to the brakes and included replacement of the front brake pads.

97V9 was the replacement of the gearbox earth strap/cable.

Neither of the above two campaigns are relevant to the current recall/campaign/product enhancement or whatever Audi might be calling it. I suspect they don't know given the apparent lack of accurate and consistent information from both Audi CS and various dealers. 
The software update will be to the ABS controller, not the Haldex unit, and will effect brake 'wiping' at shorter intervals in wet weather.


----------



## R70 TTC

brittan said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is a weird one. I emailed Audi CS and the dealer regarding the brake kit and the haldex software change.
> 
> I had a response from the dealer who have said that "The two campaigns in question have already been carried out on your vehicle, campaign 46F6 with reference the front brake pads and 97V9 with reference the gearbox. Both of these were carried out by xxxxx Audi on 8th March 2012."
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 46F6 was the fitting of 'deflector vanes' to the front lower suspension arms to guide more cooling air to the brakes and included replacement of the front brake pads.
> 
> 97V9 was the replacement of the gearbox earth strap/cable.
> 
> Neither of the above two campaigns are relevant to the current recall/campaign/product enhancement or whatever Audi might be calling it. I suspect they don't know given the apparent lack of accurate and consistent information from both Audi CS and various dealers.
> The software update will be to the ABS controller, not the Haldex unit, and will effect brake 'wiping' at shorter intervals in wet weather.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information. I'm waiting for another response from the dealer. Cheers


----------



## TootRS

brittan said:


> The software update will be to the ABS controller, not the Haldex unit, and will effect brake 'wiping' at shorter intervals in wet weather.


There is currently a haldex software update being applied for all TT RS it seems.


----------



## brittan

TootRS said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The software update will be to the ABS controller, not the Haldex unit, and will effect brake 'wiping' at shorter intervals in wet weather.
> 
> 
> 
> There is currently a haldex software update being applied for all TT RS it seems.
Click to expand...

Not heard of that one up to now. Is that being rolled out as part of the brake update or as a separate item?


----------



## TootRS

brittan said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The software update will be to the ABS controller, not the Haldex unit, and will effect brake 'wiping' at shorter intervals in wet weather.
> 
> 
> 
> There is currently a haldex software update being applied for all TT RS it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not heard of that one up to now. Is that being rolled out as part of the brake update or as a separate item?
Click to expand...

It's separate, it's for TT RS and RS 3 to redistribute torque during a launch after a number of propshaft failures.


----------



## brittan

TootRS said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is currently a haldex software update being applied for all TT RS it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Not heard of that one up to now. Is that being rolled out as part of the brake update or as a separate item?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's separate, it's for TT RS and RS 3 to redistribute torque during a launch after a number of propshaft failures.
Click to expand...

Thanks. That will be one of those updates, a "Product Enhancement", that just get done next time the car is at the dealer; no recall etc.


----------



## TootRS

brittan said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is currently a haldex software update being applied for all TT RS it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Not heard of that one up to now. Is that being rolled out as part of the brake update or as a separate item?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's separate, it's for TT RS and RS 3 to redistribute torque during a launch after a number of propshaft failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. That will be one of those updates, a "Product Enhancement", that just get done next time the car is at the dealer; no recall etc.
Click to expand...

Yes that is correct.


----------



## Davio

Davio said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the work done today, worth pointing out that despite AUK and the dealer telling me before taking it in that brake disc and pads would also be changed this was not the case, Calipers changed along with a software update :-|
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not question this and get a matter of fact response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did question although didn't challenge the response(no we didn't just new calipers sir) as I was in a rush to leave and it was chuck out time. I will be speaking with Audi Uk in morning and follow up with a further call to Cardiff Audi in Morning. Interesting that others have had it done, yet i was told before taking it in the recall consists of new pads, discs and calipers.
> 
> anyone else had the work done?
Click to expand...

Well this is embarrassing! I had a look at the car this morning and it seemed the discs and pads have been changed.Didn't get a chance to look last night due to the awful weather; i just took the dealers word for it when they said it had not !

Needless to say I had a phone call this morning from the lovely service girl at Cardiff Audi to say they had actually replaced the discs and pads as part of the fix, it was not detailed on the report when it should have been. 

The work itself took a day and a half although this was only because they had to await for a new MAF sensor to arrive that needed replacing under warranty.

There was a software update applied and I did ask if this would effect the launch control function and was told no, have not yet managed to put that one into practice and test it out. Has anyone else had this and managed to see how it has Affected??


----------



## TootRS

Davio said:


> The work itself took a day and a half although this was only because they had to await for a new MAF sensor to arrive that needed replacing under warranty.
> 
> There was a software update applied and I did ask if this would effect the launch control function and was told no, have not yet managed to put that one into practice and test it out. Has anyone else had this and managed to see how it has Affected??


TT RS doesn't have a MAF sensor?


----------



## Davio

TootRS said:


> Davio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The work itself took a day and a half although this was only because they had to await for a new MAF sensor to arrive that needed replacing under warranty.
> 
> There was a software update applied and I did ask if this would effect the launch control function and was told no, have not yet managed to put that one into practice and test it out. Has anyone else had this and managed to see how it has Affected??
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS doesn't have a MAF sensor?
Click to expand...

My Bad, it was the mass engine air pressure sensor (MAP?)


----------



## brittan

Davio said:


> Well this is embarrassing! I had a look at the car this morning and it seemed the discs and pads have been changed.Didn't get a chance to look last night due to the awful weather; i just took the dealers word for it when they said it had not !
> 
> Needless to say I had a phone call this morning from the lovely service girl at Cardiff Audi to say they had actually replaced the discs and pads as part of the fix, it was not detailed on the report when it should have been.
> 
> The work itself took a day and a half although this was only because they had to await for a new MAF sensor to arrive that needed replacing under warranty.
> 
> There was a software update applied and I did ask if this would effect the launch control function and was told no, have not yet managed to put that one into practice and test it out. Has anyone else had this and managed to see how it has Affected??


Thanks for coming back with the correction, at least that removes one of the confusions over what hardware makes up the brake update.

Yes, MAP sensor and there's two of 'em.


----------



## TootRS

Davio said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The work itself took a day and a half although this was only because they had to await for a new MAF sensor to arrive that needed replacing under warranty.
> 
> There was a software update applied and I did ask if this would effect the launch control function and was told no, have not yet managed to put that one into practice and test it out. Has anyone else had this and managed to see how it has Affected??
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS doesn't have a MAF sensor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Bad, it was the mass engine air pressure sensor (MAP?)
Click to expand...

Ok, I wasn't being funny there it was just confused curiosity


----------



## Davio

There was a software update applied and I did ask if this would effect the launch control function and was told no, have not yet managed to put that one into practice and test it out. Has anyone else had this and managed to see how it has Affected??[/quote]

TT RS doesn't have a MAF sensor?[/quote]
My Bad, it was the mass engine air pressure sensor (MAP?)[/quote]

Ok, I wasn't being funny there it was just confused curiosity [/quote]

No worries, I'm easily confused! Cant believe it needs a new one after 2 years! :roll:


----------



## R70 TTC

I have had this update
" I do apologise, I have spoken to my Master Technician who has looked into it further for you. He has spoken to Technical and they have advised that there is some information soon to be released from Audi Uk with reference to the problem with squeaky brakes on vehicles similar to yours. Without this information we will not be able to carry out the work under warranty for you unfortunately.

Also there is no information that relates to the brake wiping in specific to your vehicle unfortunately, he has looked into this for you as well.

Lastly there is a software update of the haldex for your vehicle, which we can carry out free of charge for you when the vehicle is with us next.

He has advised that it may be best to move your booking to next week once we have all the information released from Audi Uk. He has advised we should be receive the information within the next couple of days.

I hope this is of help to you and clears up a few matters."

I have delayed my service. Cheers


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Wonder if they are slowly releasing this due to stock of parts?

Shame all dealerships havnt been informed and given an estimated time they will be furnished with relevant parts, at least then they could communicate with us, the customer. And we wouldnt be getting frustrated with our dealership stating "we dont know what youre on about, they are performance brakes, get over it"

On a slight tangent: They state they are a "performance brake" when it suits them to defend a squeal. However when theyre bent from overheating, well... "its a road car sir, not a racing car!"

Oh f**k off! :evil:


----------



## Davio

TondyTT said:


> Wonder if they are slowly releasing this due to stock of parts?
> 
> Shame all dealerships havnt been informed and given an estimated time they will be furnished with relevant parts, at least then they could communicate with us, the customer. And we wouldnt be getting frustrated with our dealership stating "we dont know what youre on about, they are performance brakes, get over it"
> 
> On a slight tangent: They state they are a "performance brake" when it suits them to defend a squeal. However when theyre bent from overheating, well... "its a road car sir, not a racing car!"
> 
> Oh f**k off! :evil:


Certainly seems that way, from what I understand parts packages seem to be making their way to the dealer in small numbers (Just 2 in Cardiff), although disappointing that all dealers are not on the same page on this one, doesn't look good when some dealers are being pro-active and others being left in the dark (by choice or not).

Would have thought with the time this has been a known issue, Audi have had plenty of time to work a fix and source parts from suppliers.

Surely all it takes is a brief from Audi UK to inform dealers that any customers raising the query on this to tell them there is a shortage of parts and they will be contacted in due course. Simples


----------



## jamiekip

My personal view is that all dealers are aware, but they've had a note to stall customers... Just a hunch


----------



## jaybyme

All the dealers can do is check the computer,if the computer say"NO",all they can do is wait.
Done another 300 + mile trip on the Autobahns the other day,and all is still good.
No complaints about the braking on my car at all,although I do have 330mm rear discs as well.
Not that it really bothered me,but I haven't any squeaks up till now either.


----------



## Morells

Got a call from my dealer and car is booked in on Monday to have the brake fix


----------



## brittan

Does anyone have an Audi reference / recall / campaign number for the brake work?

I've phoned the dealer who says there is "no information in the system" for my car.
I've also phoned Audi CS who "know nothing" about any brake recall/upgrade for the RS. They are going to "investigate" and call me back tomorrow . . . . . . :roll:

It would be good to be able to go back to them with their own ref number.


----------



## SuperRS

Just wait for it guys. Must be frustrating for Audi UK that forums exist.

Lets not forget they need to get everything in place before they can roll anything out en-masse. We know its coming so breath and relax


----------



## muz1990

Will a 59 model TTRS be affected with this issue?

Reference the comments to Audi dealers playing a blind eye, I work for BMW and we are not always the first in the know regarding recalls, if there is anything due on our systems for a customers car, we WILL notify them especially if they were to enquire about it, I presume Audi has the same obligation as we do


----------



## igotone

muz1990 said:


> Will a 59 model TTRS be affected with this issue?


It affects all TTRSs since the original launch, although the squeal is worse for some than others.


----------



## Morells

Just picked mine up from getting the brake overhaul (callipers,discs,pads) and I don't know if its in my head or that its just new pads and discs but they feel sooooooo much better (old brakes had only done 8k) with regards to Audi uk my mechanic rang them up when I was on holiday and put my case as a priority case and he said it could be 1 month or 2 till I get the setup then 2 days later he said he had the kit I was shocked and so was he. So strange that some are having it and the head mechanics know about it and then some don't have a clue.


----------



## CatnipTT

Had mine done on my RS3 2 months ago but they just replaced pads and callipers...and still squeals!...now they are replacing discs also of which mine is booked in to have fitted. (This better stop any noise!)


----------



## sTTranger

I had my disks changed due to being warped just before my warranty expired in march, but they still squeal,

I read that the update will apply to 2010 cars onwards in this thread, is that true?


----------



## muz1990

apparently the one ive just bought has no outstanding recalls etc, i spoke to another dealers service dept who clarified this, however the car was apparently due front brakes discs and pads to be done anyway so theyre done regardless :lol:


----------



## bbsboy

This isnt being classed as a recall, its a product enhancement so its down to how your Audi dealer handles it. My TTRS is 2009 and out of warranty but im getting it as a gesture of good will.


----------



## philnotts99

I asked Nottingham Audi about this before i collected my new TT RS.

There reply was along the lines of the following -

There is no brake re-call on a mass scale. Only cars suffering from these are having it done. And there fix at the moment is to clean and copper grease the pads. Audi UK told them that there are only a few cases in the UK to which this is happening to and the reason why its happening is because the cars aren't being driven correctly. IE. to slow and not getting the brakes upto temperature :lol:

My brakes ( touch wood) have not had any issues yet.

Phil


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

philnotts99 said:


> I asked Nottingham Audi about this before i collected my new TT RS.
> 
> There reply was along the lines of the following -
> 
> There is no brake re-call on a mass scale. Only cars suffering from these are having it done. And there fix at the moment is to clean and copper grease the pads. Audi UK told them that there are only a few cases in the UK to which this is happening to and the reason why its happening is because the cars aren't being driven correctly. IE. to slow and not getting the brakes upto temperature :lol:
> 
> My brakes ( touch wood) have not had any issues yet.
> 
> Phil


You drive properly and get them hot, then they warp.... So you cant win either way!


----------



## philnotts99

To be honest i wouldn't class my self as a fast driver, just normal.

Time will tell i guess on my brakes.

Phil


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

philnotts99 said:


> To be honest i wouldn't class my self as a fast driver, just normal.
> 
> Time will tell i guess on my brakes.
> 
> Phil


Regardless of your abilities, an RS should at least make you a faster driver.... Or whats the point :wink:


----------



## jaybyme

sounds like some dealers are making up stories.


----------



## SuperRS

Audi UK have rang, the TTRS roadster is getting new calumets pads and discs this week.


----------



## Joerek

Seems like every day there is another TTRS owner who gets a call by Audi to get his brakes replaced, isn't it?

To Audi NL: Please call me too!


----------



## igotone

UPDATE....

I've spoken on the phone at some length to Craig Powell from Audi Customer Services this morning. The fact that I'm on my 3rd Audi didn't do any harm, but the bloke couldn't have been more courteous or helpful.

I've explained everything to him that we all know here about Audi's acknowledgement of the problem, the calipers, discs and pads fix which we know is slowly being rolled out, and that some dealerships have already carried out this work.

He knows nothing about this brake fix and from a brief investigation while we were on the phone he can't find anything on his database. He is however going to get someone senior from CS to look into this and he assures me II'll get a call back in 2 or 3 days at most, so I'm hopeful that I may now get something done.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Still struggling to understand why all Audi staff are claiming to know nothing whatsoever about this recall/replacement.

Same sh!t different day with AUK!

Dont know why theyre not honest about whatever their true intentions are with this roll out.

I suspect what JamieKip said is true, they are stalling other owners for some reason. Possibly availability of parts, but even then that doesnt explain why they are being so shady about it!


----------



## philnotts99

Are we sure there is a actual re-call? There has been a number of us now ask Audi dealers, Audi UK, Audi CS etc etc and no one has let slip.

Have any brand new TT RS models, say 2012 + had any brake issues? Maybe there isn't a "re-call" as such?! Maybe Audi are just changing the whole set-up to customers who keep having the issue over and over as a gesture of goodwill. It's also strange how the customers who have had the so called re-call done have no REF number for it.

Audi aren't some tin pot company. If there was a re-call they wouldn't be this bad over it.

Just my opinion of course 

Phil


----------



## igotone

philnotts99 said:


> Are we sure there is a actual re-call? There has been a number of us now ask Audi dealers, Audi UK, Audi CS etc etc and no one has let slip.
> 
> Have any brand new TT RS models, say 2012 + had any brake issues? Maybe there isn't a "re-call" as such?! Maybe Audi are just changing the whole set-up to customers who keep having the issue over and over as a gesture of goodwill. It's also strange how the customers who have had the so called re-call done have no REF number for it.
> 
> Audi aren't some tin pot company. If there was a re-call they wouldn't be this bad over it.
> 
> Just my opinion of course
> 
> Phil


It's not a recall. Recalls are reserved for safety issues, which this isn't. As I understand it, it's subject of a routine technical bulletin to dealerships rather than a recall. I think the confusion is down to a couple of issues - Audi not doing a blanket bulletin to all dealerships and CS and the fact that given the limited supply of new parts they're trying to avoid an onslaught of customers wanting the work done.

My squeal isn't as bad as it was - some days it's minor almost negligible then suddenly it just returns to that loud excruciating continuous squeal. It's always there though to some extent once the brakes get warm - typically on the return leg of my my 15 mile commute.


----------



## philnotts99

I can understand the parts situation but surely it would be easier for Audi to inform dealers and CS that its going ahead but to advise customers parts are limited but your car will be looked at. Nice and simple :roll:

It will be interesting to see what answer you receive in 2/3 days time.

Phil


----------



## igotone

Mines a July 2012 car by the way. I suppose it's possible that anyone who's bought a new RS in the last couple of months or so since the acknowledgement by Audi, will have had the new parts factory fitted and not be experiencing the issue.


----------



## philnotts99

igotone said:


> Mines a July 2012 car by the way. I suppose it's possible that anyone who's bought a new RS in the last couple of months or so since the acknowledgement by Audi, will have had the new parts factory fitted and not be experiencing the issue.


I hope so! Mine was build in March so i could of just sneaked in there!


----------



## igotone

philnotts99 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a July 2012 car by the way. I suppose it's possible that anyone who's bought a new RS in the last couple of months or so since the acknowledgement by Audi, will have had the new parts factory fitted and not be experiencing the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so! Mine was build in March so i could of just sneaked in there!
Click to expand...

Could be the case. davelincs also picked up his RS very recently and I've heard no squeals from him so far.


----------



## philnotts99

igotone said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a July 2012 car by the way. I suppose it's possible that anyone who's bought a new RS in the last couple of months or so since the acknowledgement by Audi, will have had the new parts factory fitted and not be experiencing the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so! Mine was build in March so i could of just sneaked in there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be the case. davelincs also picked up his RS very recently and I've heard no squeals from him so far.
Click to expand...

Haha, yes i did ask davelincs also and currently same as me. I must admit though its in my top 3 of most annoying things to happen to cars! interior rattles is probably number 1 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone

philnotts99 said:


> Haha, yes i did ask davelincs also and currently same as me. I must admit though its in my top 3 of most annoying things to happen to cars! interior rattles is probably number 1 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


If one more Audi techy tells me that performance brakes do squeal I'm gonna head butt the fecker!


----------



## igotone

It would make no sense for Audi to keep fitting the iffy brakes to new cars knowing they have to be changed at some stage, so that could explain the shortage of new parts with the factory getting first dibs.


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> UPDATE....
> 
> I've spoken on the phone at some length to Craig Powell from Audi Customer Services this morning. The fact that I'm on my 3rd Audi didn't do any harm, but the bloke couldn't have been more courteous or helpful.
> 
> I've explained everything to him that we all know here about Audi's acknowledgement of the problem, the calipers, discs and pads fix which we know is slowly being rolled out, and that some dealerships have already carried out this work.
> 
> He knows nothing about this brake fix and from a brief investigation while we were on the phone he can't find anything on his database. He is however going to get someone senior from CS to look into this and he assures me II'll get a call back in 2 or 3 days at most, so I'm hopeful that I may now get something done.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.


This seems to be the way you have to address the matter.
The dealers say that they know nothing about the brake issue or the fix, and when the friendly Service Advisor puts your car details into the 'system' there are no outstanding recalls, TSBs or Product Enhancement Campaigns.

When you phone Audi CS the customer facing people aver same lack of knowledge and get the same result from the 'system'.
After you've phoned Audi CS at least twice and declare that you have the dreaded squeal problem you wait a couple of days for a call back from a Senior CS person who then tells you that they will identify/sort the supply of the required parts (it seems to be a kit with only one part number) and get them to your nominated dealer. 
When that is complete you should get a call from your dealer to arrange fitting.

Currently I'm waiting for the call from the dealer.


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> I've spoken on the phone at some length to Craig Powell from Audi Customer Services this morning. The fact that I'm on my 3rd Audi didn't do any harm, but the bloke couldn't have been more courteous or helpful.
> 
> I've explained everything to him that we all know here about Audi's acknowledgement of the problem, the calipers, discs and pads fix which we know is slowly being rolled out, and that some dealerships have already carried out this work.
> 
> He knows nothing about this brake fix and from a brief investigation while we were on the phone he can't find anything on his database. He is however going to get someone senior from CS to look into this and he assures me II'll get a call back in 2 or 3 days at most, so I'm hopeful that I may now get something done.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. He did ask which dealership I would take the car to so let's hope I get some progress. Overall it;s just an annoying issue marring the enjoyment of an outstanding car.
> 
> This seems to be the way you have to address the matter.
> The dealers say that they know nothing about the brake issue or the fix, and when the friendly Service Advisor puts your car details into the 'system' there are no outstanding recalls, TSBs or Product Enhancement Campaigns.
> 
> When you phone Audi CS the customer facing people aver same lack of knowledge and get the same result from the 'system'.
> After you've phoned Audi CS at least twice and declare that you have the dreaded squeal problem you wait a couple of days for a call back from a Senior CS person who then tells you that they will identify/sort the supply of the required parts (it seems to be a kit with only one part number) and get them to your nominated dealer.
> When that is complete you should get a call from your dealer to arrange fitting.
> 
> Currently I'm waiting for the call from the dealer.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. He did ask which dealership I would take the car to for the work so let's hope for some progress. Overall it's just an annoyance marring the enjoyment of a truly outstanding car.


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes i did ask davelincs also and currently same as me. I must admit though its in my top 3 of most annoying things to happen to cars! interior rattles is probably number 1 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If one more Audi techy tells me that performance brakes do squeal I'm gonna head butt the fecker!
Click to expand...

It is true though...


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yes i did ask davelincs also and currently same as me. I must admit though its in my top 3 of most annoying things to happen to cars! interior rattles is probably number 1 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If one more Audi techy tells me that performance brakes do squeal I'm gonna head butt the fecker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true though...
Click to expand...

Careful... it's not limited to techies. :wink:

So how come i don't hear squeals from lambos, fezzas and porkers in traffic then Jason? In fact a porker driver who'd been behind me for a while pulled into the service station behind me and said "Nice car ....doesn't that squealing get on your tits?"

I can't remember the last time i owned any car with the slightest brake squeal and I rarely hear it at all in traffic these days.... except when it's me! It's just something I associate hearing occasionally from buses and big lorries.


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true though...
> 
> 
> 
> Careful... it's not limited to techies. :wink:
> 
> So how come i don't hear squeals from lambos, fezzas and porkers in traffic then Jason? In fact a porker driver who'd been behind me for a while pulled into the service station behind me and said "Nice car ....doesn't that squealing get on your tits?"
> 
> I can't remember the last time i owned any car with the slightest brake squeal and I rarely hear it at all in traffic these days.... except when it's me! It's just something I associate hearing occasionally from buses and big lorries.
Click to expand...

My mates 997 turbo squeals, f430 squeals, r8 squeals, c63 amg squeals, 996 turbo squeals.

Usually worse on cars with drilled discs but even plain ones can squeal.


----------



## Anakin

Just dropped mine off at Audi for this fix, mines a 2011 model (August 2010 reg)


----------



## igotone

Progress!

Just had a call from the Customer Relations manager at Audi CS.

He's confirmed the existence of the brake fix and as we suspected, the problems are down to shortage of the available parts which is the reason that they're not making it widely known. He's going to chase up availability of the parts and come back to me.

So... it looks like they'r e going to get round to everyone eventually, but if you have a particularly bad problem I'd suggest you get onto CS. :wink:


----------



## Anakin

Just got mine back, new pad discs and calipers  A7 3l V6 quattro courtesy car wasent bad either.
Asked about old parts, but was told they have to go back to Audi.


----------



## jamiekip

igotone said:


> Progress!
> 
> Just had a call from the Customer Relations manager at Audi CS.
> 
> He's confirmed the existence of the brake fix and as we suspected, the problems are down to shortage of the available parts which is the reason that they're not making it widely known. He's going to chase up availability of the parts and come back to me.
> 
> So... it looks like they'r e going to get round to everyone eventually, but if you have a particularly bad problem I'd suggest you get onto CS. :wink:


Interesting, I just got the same message after having a moan to the MD @ Audi UK about this along with some issues on the SQ5 order. I advised that the mixed message from dealers and Audi CS versus what is widely documented on the net is causing a lot of frustration. Within an hour I got call advising it is happening, but expectations need to be met due to supply of the parts... at least I'm on the list now


----------



## igotone

jamiekip said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progress!
> 
> Just had a call from the Customer Relations manager at Audi CS.
> 
> He's confirmed the existence of the brake fix and as we suspected, the problems are down to shortage of the available parts which is the reason that they're not making it widely known. He's going to chase up availability of the parts and come back to me.
> 
> So... it looks like they'r e going to get round to everyone eventually, but if you have a particularly bad problem I'd suggest you get onto CS. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I just got the same message after having a moan to the MD @ Audi UK about this along with some issues on the SQ5 order. I advised that the mixed message from dealers and Audi CS versus what is widely documented on the net is causing a lot of frustration. Within an hour I got call advising it is happening, but expectations need to be met due to supply of the parts... at least I'm on the list now
Click to expand...

Well at least they've stopped the BS and admitted that the fix does exist now. The guy I spoke to was quite apologetic and at pains to stress that they weren't being dishonest - just not wanting to raise customer expectations of an early result which they couldn't deliver on any great scale. As I pointed out, the denials in the face of pretty widespread knowledge on the part of owners wasn't helping their image - a point he sort of guardedly conceded.


----------



## brittan

I had a couple of missed calls earlier today from the local dealer, while I was outside building fences.

Hopefully the dealer now has the parts and it's simply a matter of booking the car in, so it looks like progress here too.
I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## SuperRS

I have pics of the new kit. Looks like the old TBH.

Oh and didnt get to keep the old calipers either


----------



## SuperRS




----------



## SuperRS

Still the same shitty non directional discs.


----------



## Anakin

SuperRS said:


> I have pics of the new kit. Looks like the old TBH.
> 
> Oh and didnt get to keep the old calipers either


yeah same here, I did ask though.


----------



## brittan

The process I posted earlier does indeed work. The car is booked in for 2 hours work on the brakes next Thursday.


----------



## igotone

Two hours - that's pretty quick! You going to wait for it then or are you getting a courtesy car?


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> Two hours - that's pretty quick! You going to wait for it then or are you getting a courtesy car?


Two hours was my guess before asking them but I'll check the kit before they start work.

Courtesy car - I've waited before for the oil change but after a short chat to everyone in the dealership and looking at the cars in the showroom, boredom quickly sets in.


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours - that's pretty quick! You going to wait for it then or are you getting a courtesy car?
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours was my guess before asking them but I'll check the kit before they start work.
> 
> Courtesy car - I've waited before for the oil change but after a short chat to everyone in the dealership and looking at the cars in the showroom, boredom quickly sets in.
Click to expand...

LOL. Know what you mean.


----------



## brittan

Now some follow up!

Audi CS called me  to confirm that the car is booked in for next Thursday and to ask if they can call me the day after to see if the squeal has gone.

The cynic in me says that they still have a little nagging doubt about whether the fix actually fixes.


----------



## Anakin

brittan said:


> Now some follow up!
> 
> Audi CS called me  to confirm that the car is booked in for next Thursday and to ask if they can call me the day after to see if the squeal has gone.
> 
> The cynic in me says that they still have a little nagging doubt about whether the fix actually fixes.


No squeel from mine on the new set up, few RS3 that have had it done seem squeel free now too.


----------



## jaybyme

No squeal from mine after a couple of thousand miles.
Haven't managed to test on tack yet,but still happy with them when braking repeatedly from very high speeds.


----------



## igotone

Yay! 8)

Just had a call from Wolverhampton Audi - they have the new brake parts and the car is booked in for Mon 17th June.


----------



## Joerek

Any non-UK or Germany TTRS owners with such recall? My dealer doesn't got a clue. I'm booked in for 18th of June but just for normal service. Brakes needs to be done, but not under recall or something.


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> Yay! 8)
> 
> Just had a call from Wolverhampton Audi - they have the new brake parts and the car is booked in for Mon 17th June.


  
All the parts come in one big box - I just happened to pop into the dealer last Saturday and speak to the very helpful parts chap - hence the one part number.
The contents are as expected; new discs, pads, calipers, wiring looms for pad wear and the mass damper weights which the mechanic will have to attach to the calipers. 
The only part I unpacked was one caliper so I can't comment on whether the new discs are handed.

Must remember to ask for the full technical details of any Haldex software update that might be available so that I can make a decision of whether it gets uploaded or not.


----------



## igotone

They've already mentioned the Haldex update. I'm going to let 'em do it. I believe if you don't want it done they''ll want a signature to that effect with obvious warranty implications if it later goes tits up.


----------



## brittan

I'd do the same if mine was still under warranty.

I'd simply like to make an informed decision on work/updates etc that are done to my car - it's not for Audi to unilaterally decide to change any software on the car via the dealer VAS equipment.


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> I'd do the same if mine was still under warranty.
> 
> I'd simply like to make an informed decision on work/updates etc that are done to my car - it's not for Audi to unilaterally decide to change any software on the car via the dealer VAS equipment.


Well I've no doubt you'll get the full technical SP on it. Be nice to know anyway.


----------



## sTTranger

brittan said:


> I'd do the same if mine was still under warranty.
> 
> I'd simply like to make an informed decision on work/updates etc that are done to my car - it's not for Audi to unilaterally decide to change any software on the car via the dealer VAS equipment.


Hi Brittan

Is your audi still in warranty, I pretty sure you got yours before I got mine?


----------



## brittan

sTTranger said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do the same if mine was still under warranty.
> 
> I'd simply like to make an informed decision on work/updates etc that are done to my car - it's not for Audi to unilaterally decide to change any software on the car via the dealer VAS equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brittan
> 
> Is your audi still in warranty, I pretty sure you got yours before I got mine?
Click to expand...

No, the warranty expired last October having never been used.


----------



## igotone

I've just had a call from Audi UK CS to confirm Wolverhampton Audi have the parts and that the car is booked in.

I've gone from getting the run around to the red carpet treatment.


----------



## Alexjh

igotone said:


> I've just had a call from Audi UK CS to confirm Wolverhampton Audi have the parts and that the car is booked in.
> 
> I've gone from getting the run around to the red carpet treatment.


got the ref# or bulit number?

I'm waiting for a reply from Audi in Ingolstadt... after i bitched about the dangerous lack of brakes in the rain we've been having in Germany...


----------



## igotone

Alexjh said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a call from Audi UK CS to confirm Wolverhampton Audi have the parts and that the car is booked in.
> 
> I've gone from getting the run around to the red carpet treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> got the ref# or bulit number?
> 
> I'm waiting for a reply from Audi in Ingolstadt... after i bitched about the dangerous lack of brakes in the rain we've been having in Germany...
Click to expand...

I don't Alex - sorry. All I know is that the parts come in a kit with one common part number. There's no doubt that Audi CS know of the existence of this fix, but you need to persistently complain before they'll admit it. The problem is that the issue is common to the TTRS, RS3 and RS4, meaning there's a limited supply of the redesigned parts, so they're tending to try and stonewall unless you're very persistent.


----------



## Alexjh

yeah i posted on thier facebook fan page..

they deleted or hid my post but replied with email and requesting information of my car to raise a case. if i've not heard from them by friday i will follow-up.


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> I've just had a call from Audi UK CS to confirm Wolverhampton Audi have the parts and that the car is booked in.
> 
> I've gone from getting the run around to the red carpet treatment.


Sounds like once you've provoked them into action they follow a standard routine.

I've just had the reminder call, after yesterday's reminder text, from the dealer and "what else can we do while your car is in" 
I might get them to do a air-con check/service - even though it's working ok.


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a call from Audi UK CS to confirm Wolverhampton Audi have the parts and that the car is booked in.
> 
> I've gone from getting the run around to the red carpet treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like once you've provoked them into action they follow a standard routine.
> 
> I've just had the reminder call, after yesterday's reminder text, from the dealer and "what else can we do while your car is in"
> I might get them to do a air-con check/service - even though it's working ok.
Click to expand...

LOL. Yep - it seems I'm getting a complimentary gazillion point health check while the car is with them. 

Alex,

you need to pursue the squeal issue if you want to get this sorted. It's the squeal that the new parts addresses - nothing else. They can always come back at you with wear and rear for reduced brake performance.


----------



## SuperRS

brittan said:


> I'd do the same if mine was still under warranty.
> 
> I'd simply like to make an informed decision on work/updates etc that are done to my car - it's not for Audi to unilaterally decide to change any software on the car via the dealer VAS equipment.


It is whilst its under warranty according to Audi technical.

But the bulletin does state anyone who refuses won't be covered for props, rear diffs, etc

Edit

Ha, teaches me to read properly.

For the record there is no way in letting Audi do a haldex update on my car. Alternatively a aftermarket haldex controller would override all that anyway.


----------



## brittan

Do you have a copy of, reference for or link to the bulletin?

Presume that the 'update' changes the rate of rearward torque transfer and/or limits the torque under specific conditions.

No doubt the dealer Service Advisor will have no clue on the technical front but I don't want to buy another Haldex controller just to get rid of software I don't need/want.
I haven't broken any drive train parts in over 3 years.


----------



## jaybyme

what problems have you heard of with the Haldex update.
I haven't noticed any difference myself ?


----------



## brittan

I haven't heard of any problems. 
However before Audi or the dealer apply a software update to my car I want to understand the technical reasons for the update and the changes it will make. Only then can I decide whether to allow them to install the update or not.


----------



## DAVECOV

Took My car to Coventry Audi this evening....
RS is having full swap out Discs Pads And Calipers Tomorrow 

Happy Dayzz 

Dave.


----------



## jaybyme

brittan said:


> I haven't heard of any problems.
> However before Audi or the dealer apply a software update to my car I want to understand the technical reasons for the update and the changes it will make. Only then can I decide whether to allow them to install the update or not.


That's ok as long as you don't try to claim later if something does go bang.
Without the update,your not going to be covered.
The update is meant to be a slight modification of torque distribution,whatever they've done,I can't tell the difference.
Not that I've done thousands of standing starts .


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jaybyme said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any problems.
> However before Audi or the dealer apply a software update to my car I want to understand the technical reasons for the update and the changes it will make. Only then can I decide whether to allow them to install the update or not.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok as long as you don't try to claim later if something does go bang.
> Without the update,your not going to be covered.
> The update is meant to be a slight modification of torque distribution,whatever they've done,I can't tell the difference.
> Not that I've done thousands of standing starts .
Click to expand...

Cant be an inhibiting factor, as after my update I hit my best time at the drag strip, knocked 0.5 second off my previous PB.


----------



## neilc

Slightly worried about an Audi tech just plugging my car in and carrying out updates..

Just fit some parts and let me take the car away would be preferable. Time to call in a favour with friendly master tech at Kings Lynn Audi ..NO updates please.


----------



## TootRS

neilc said:


> Slightly worried about an Audi tech just plugging my car in and carrying out updates..
> 
> Just fit some parts and let me take the car away would be preferable. Time to call in a favour with friendly master tech at Kings Lynn Audi ..NO updates please.


We are hearing that maps have been wiped after the update Neil.


----------



## brittan

jaybyme said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any problems.
> However before Audi or the dealer apply a software update to my car I want to understand the technical reasons for the update and the changes it will make. Only then can I decide whether to allow them to install the update or not.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok as long as you don't try to claim later if something does go bang.
> Without the update,your not going to be covered.
> The update is meant to be a slight modification of torque distribution,whatever they've done,I can't tell the difference.
> Not that I've done thousands of standing starts .
Click to expand...

My car is out of warranty so there's no argument if I make something go bang - - - I'm not covered.


----------



## brittan

All done now. 










*New brake kit fitted.*
My initial feeling is that the pedal feels rather long and soft and the brakes lack bite but with under 20 miles on them they're hardly bedded in. Looks like a bit of a drive and some more V Power is called for tomorrow. 
They haven't squealed though which is nice but no change.

*Health Check -* In their words, "As expected, all perfect"

*Free Valet *- not carried out as I requested.

*Software Updates:* I had a good chat with the Master Tech and he said there was no instruction with the brake kit for an update to the ABS controller for increased frequency of brake wiping in wet weather.
He also said that for my car there is no update, product enhancement etc for the Haldex Controller.

*Courtesy Car:* I had the car used by the Head of Business - an A1 1.2 Sport with surprise Stop/Start :lol: That was fine, I've always just taken whatever car they give me.

*Audi CS:* I'm expecting a call from them tomorrow to check up.

*Parts Warranty:* Since my car is out of warranty the new parts are covered under the parts warranty for 2 years. Bonus!!
If this work is done on a car still under warranty, say with 1 year left to run, then 1 year is all the warranty you get on the new brakes. If your car is near the end of its warranty it might be worth hanging on until it expires.

*Old Parts:* Have to go back to Audi - fair enough, e-bay would be overrun with ex-RS callipers.

*£1800 *- apparently that's the cost of the parts.


----------



## moneyman

Is this a problem that may also effect the TTS as our brakes squeal especially in slow moving traffic. We are also noticing an intermittent squeal without braking. Mentioned on last service and they said that they could not replicate the fault. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> All done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New brake kit fitted.*
> My initial feeling is that the pedal feels rather long and soft and the brakes lack bite but with under 20 miles on them they're hardly bedded in. Looks like a bit of a drive and some more V Power is called for tomorrow.
> They haven't squealed though which is nice but no change.
> 
> *Health Check -* In their words, "As expected, all perfect"
> 
> *Free Valet *- not carried out as I requested.
> 
> *Software Updates:* I had a good chat with the Master Tech and he said there was no instruction with the brake kit for an update to the ABS controller for increased frequency of brake wiping in wet weather.
> He also said that for my car there is no update, product enhancement etc for the Haldex Controller.
> 
> *Courtesy Car:* I had the car used by the Head of Business - an A1 1.2 Sport with surprise Stop/Start :lol: That was fine, I've always just taken whatever car they give me.
> 
> *Audi CS:* I'm expecting a call from them tomorrow to check up.
> 
> *Parts Warranty:* Since my car is out of warranty the new parts are covered under the parts warranty for 2 years. Bonus!!
> If this work is done on a car still under warranty, say with 1 year left to run, then 1 year is all the warranty you get on the new brakes. If your car is near the end of its warranty it might be worth hanging on until it expires.
> 
> *Old Parts:* Have to go back to Audi - fair enough, e-bay would be overrun with ex-RS callipers.
> 
> *£1800 *- apparently that's the cost of the parts.


Can't wait till a week on Monday to get mine done - they were squealing like a bitch in traffic tonight.


----------



## igotone

moneyman said:


> Is this a problem that may also effect the TTS as our brakes squeal especially in slow moving traffic. We are also noticing an intermittent squeal without braking. Mentioned on last service and they said that they could not replicate the fault. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


I never heard any brake squeal with my TTS and as far as I know it's not generally a problem. The fix only applies to the TTRS, and RS3 ,which have the same brakes.


----------



## jamiekip

igotone said:


> moneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a problem that may also effect the TTS as our brakes squeal especially in slow moving traffic. We are also noticing an intermittent squeal without braking. Mentioned on last service and they said that they could not replicate the fault. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard any brake squeal with my TTS and as far as I know it's not generally a problem. The fix only applies to the TTRS, RS3 and RS4 which all have the same brakes.
Click to expand...

RS4 doesn't have the same brakes


----------



## igotone

jamiekip said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a problem that may also effect the TTS as our brakes squeal especially in slow moving traffic. We are also noticing an intermittent squeal without braking. Mentioned on last service and they said that they could not replicate the fault. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard any brake squeal with my TTS and as far as I know it's not generally a problem. The fix only applies to the TTRS, RS3 and RS4 which all have the same brakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RS4 doesn't have the same brakes
Click to expand...

Fair does - i'll amend the post. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

its bloody amazing :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: literally just got of the phone with Warrington Audi and spoke to a [smiley=bomb.gif] girl on service regarding this issue...sorry no info no call back not had any in etc. so booked the car in for them to have a look at, my next step onto Audi customer service and as expected like others on here Audi cs have no info ect but will be forwarded onto manager for him to investigate and will ring me back, so I thought I would cancel my Warrington Audi visit. spoke to somebody else.. Robert and explained to him why I was cancelling and guess what he said, oh yes Mr hitchen the dreaded RS brake squeal we have changed quite a few now on the TTRS girl on service regarding this issue...sorry no info no call back not had any in etc    so he said keep the date and we can then log with Audi and it will be sorted
will keep you updated


----------



## Alexjh

Audi wrote me that they have communicated with my garage.. and i am to go to them ...

I will go tonight see what Audi have communicated.

Shame to read above about nothing about in the wet.. thats where my biggest issue is!


----------



## brittan

Yup. Syd, that sounds exactly like the nonsense you have to go through to get the new brakes, as I posted earlier.

One advantage to it is that if you don't actually have brake squeal but have an out of warranty RS and fancy some new front brakes, there's no physical check first.
After you contact Audi CS they send the parts to your dealer and only then book your car in for the work.

Keep calm and play the game. Once you know the rules it works. 

I'm just back from a short drive to bed in the new brakes: 3 hours, 100+ miles and some gallons of V-Power later, I think they're done. Even after this long the five cylinder sound track is addictive.


----------



## Rosso TT

I followed pretty much the same procedure, i called the dealership that last serviced my car, left a message to the head mech and never got a call back.
So i sent a message to audi australia CS and been called the next day by one of their reps and asked me the vin of my car.
Hopefully i'll get good news next week, the squealing starting to become more prominent.


----------



## DAVECOV

All fitted now Squeak Free 8)

Big Thanks to Audi Coventry 

Dave.


----------



## bigsyd

Ohhhh update... Missed a call from head of customer relations Audi uk he will be phoning back tomorrow

Fingers x


----------



## igotone

bigsyd said:


> Ohhhh update... Missed a call from head of customer relations Audi uk he will be phoning back tomorrow
> 
> Fingers x


It's a guy called Vimshall. He's very helpful - sounds like you're going to get it sorted. :wink:


----------



## Hodgster

Called Audi CS and within 10 mins I am booked into local dealer for "part" to be fitted. The guy wouldn't tell me what was being done.......All I said was the brakes are sqealing and I get some judderng when hot....


----------



## matlowth

Interested to see what the response is to this one! 



Rosso TT said:


> I followed pretty much the same procedure, i called the dealership that last serviced my car, left a message to the head mech and never got a call back.
> So i sent a message to audi australia CS and been called the next day by one of their reps and asked me the vin of my car.
> Hopefully i'll get good news next week, the squealing starting to become more prominent.


----------



## sTTranger

good news guys

I contacted audi uk yesterday

called me today to tell me that they will send the parts to my local dealer who will contact me when they have arrived


----------



## R70 TTC

Well after a bit of twoing and froing with Audi UK and the dealer, mine goes in tomorrow for a full service and complete brake change 

Hopefully that will cure squeal and give more confidence in the wet.


----------



## Rosso TT

matlowth said:


> Interested to see what the response is to this one!


Hi matlowth, got a call from audi CS and told that the car is still under warranty and needed to book with any audi dealer for check up.
Today called up audi berwick, gave them the vin and told me that there isn't any service bulletin for my car, so pretty much a dead end.


----------



## Hodgster

Rosso TT said:


> matlowth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see what the response is to this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi matlowth, got a call from audi CS and told that the car is still under warranty and needed to book with any audi dealer for check up.
> Today called up audi berwick, gave them the vin and told me that there isn't any service bulletin for my car, so pretty much a dead end.
Click to expand...

It's for MY2010 cars.....yours might be an MY2009?


----------



## sTTranger

had a call from my local audi garage to book the car in, they want to do an inpsection prior to fitting the parts?

does anyone know what this means?


----------



## Hodgster

sTTranger said:


> had a call from my local audi garage to book the car in, they want to do an inpsection prior to fitting the parts?
> 
> does anyone know what this means?


Probably just to check its not bee track day'd or something like that? Its probably down to the dealer not knowing they are talking about.....as usual.


----------



## Rosso TT

Hodgster said:


> Rosso TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matlowth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see what the response is to this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi matlowth, got a call from audi CS and told that the car is still under warranty and needed to book with any audi dealer for check up.
> Today called up audi berwick, gave them the vin and told me that there isn't any service bulletin for my car, so pretty much a dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's for MY2010 cars.....yours might be an MY2009?
Click to expand...

Hi hodgster mine's definitely a MY2010, nov 09 built.


----------



## brittan

Rosso TT said:


> matlowth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see what the response is to this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi matlowth, got a call from audi CS and told that the car is still under warranty and needed to book with any audi dealer for check up.
> Today called up audi berwick, gave them the vin and told me that there isn't any service bulletin for my car, so pretty much a dead end.
Click to expand...

There is no service bulletin for UK cars either - when the dealer or Audi CS put your car details into the system there will be no outstanding TSBs, updates etc.

You have to keep on to Audi CS, ask them to contact Audi Headquarters in Germany on the matter.

My paperwork from the dealer is headed WARRANTY INVOICE even though the car is out of warranty.

It says _"Inv front brake squeal, factory have ordered parts, repairs should be claimed through warranty using service id 4636 and damage code 0020"._

Maybe that could help - not sure.


----------



## Rosso TT

brittan said:


> There is no service bulletin for UK cars either - when the dealer or Audi CS put your car details into the system there will be no outstanding TSBs, updates etc.
> 
> You have to keep on to Audi CS, ask them to contact Audi Headquarters in Germany on the matter.
> 
> My paperwork from the dealer is headed WARRANTY INVOICE even though the car is out of warranty.
> 
> It says _"Inv front brake squeal, factory have ordered parts, repairs should be claimed through warranty using service id 4636 and damage code 0020"._
> 
> Maybe that could help - not sure.


Thanks for the heads up, i'll try to pursue the matter with audi CS.


----------



## igotone

Rosso TT said:


> Thanks for the heads up, i'll try to pursue the matter with audi CS.


Make sure it's the brakes squeal you complain about and nothing else brakes related. Audi CS DO know about the fix, but let them know in no uncertain terms that YOU know about it which cuts through a lot of BS. :wink:

AFAIAA, the brakes squeal has affected the TTRS since the original launch so they should all be eligible for this fix.


----------



## Hodgster

Hodgster said:


> Called Audi CS and within 10 mins I am booked into local dealer for "part" to be fitted. The guy wouldn't tell me what was being done.......All I said was the brakes are sqealing and I get some judderng when hot....


I got a call the next day confirming that pads, disks and calipers would be replaced.....this has to be the easiest Audi CS engagement I've had.

One phone call and all booked in.


----------



## Bayley

My breaks squeal all the time! Don't think this applys to 2007 3.2 V6's though..


----------



## Phil_RS

I'm sure it's in this post somewhere, but does anyone have a number and/or a name for anyone at Audi CS?


----------



## Hodgster

Phil_RS said:


> I'm sure it's in this post somewhere, but does anyone have a number and/or a name for anyone at Audi CS?


Dan -0800 699 888


----------



## Phil_RS

Hodgster said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's in this post somewhere, but does anyone have a number and/or a name for anyone at Audi CS?
> 
> 
> 
> Dan -0800 699 888
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## igotone

I dropped the car into Wolverhampton Audi this morning for the brakes fix and the haldex update. Just as I got home i had a call from the Audi Customer Relations Manager to check that the car was taken in as arranged - so pretty good service from Aiudi.

I wont mention the A4 Diesel manual courtesy car.... Bleh!


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> I dropped the car into Wolverhampton Audi this morning for the brakes fix and the haldex update. Just as I got home i had a call from the Audi Customer Relations Manager to check that the car was taken in as arranged - so pretty good service from Aiudi.
> 
> I wont mention the A4 Diesel manual courtesy car.... Bleh!


Soon to be squeal free! Yes, Audi CS keep close tabs on what and when. You'll get another call to see if your content with the result and to close your case. Perhaps they have targets for this?


----------



## igotone

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped the car into Wolverhampton Audi this morning for the brakes fix and the haldex update. Just as I got home i had a call from the Audi Customer Relations Manager to check that the car was taken in as arranged - so pretty good service from Aiudi.
> 
> I wont mention the A4 Diesel manual courtesy car.... Bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to be squeal free!
Click to expand...

I hope so Brian! 


> Yes, Audi CS keep close tabs on what and when. You'll get another call to see if your content with the result and to close your case. Perhaps they have targets for this?


He did say he'll ring back later. With the number of cars they have to get sorted I'd guess they do have targets and need to keep tabs.


----------



## igotone

YAY!!

Finally.... no brake squeal. I think I'm in heaven! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bigsyd

Mine was in at Audi for a check today and cs phoned me to say that it would be receiving the kit  they will ring me when they have all the parts to re book in 8) :evil:


----------



## Phil_RS

bigsyd said:


> Mine was in at Audi for a check today and cs phoned me to say that it would be receiving the kit  they will ring me when they have all the parts to re book in 8) :evil:


Did you all to Audi CS first?


----------



## brittan

Phil_RS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was in at Audi for a check today and cs phoned me to say that it would be receiving the kit  they will ring me when they have all the parts to re book in 8) :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all to Audi CS first?
Click to expand...

See my post earlier in this thread for what has become clear is the process you have to go through.


----------



## brittan

igotone said:


> YAY!!
> 
> Finally.... no brake squeal. I think I'm in heaven! 8) 8) 8)


Told ya so. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

Phil_RS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was in at Audi for a check today and cs phoned me to say that it would be receiving the kit  they will ring me when they have all the parts to re book in 8) :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all to Audi CS first?
Click to expand...

I contacted cs 1st


----------



## Joerek

Any non UK / German TT RS owners with some kind of brakes recall reported? I'll get my car in tomorrow for 60,000 km service and brakes are DONE  Got enormous squealing again, but don't like it if they just put on new discs, pay for it and get squealing again and hear all the others got new set ups for free


----------



## igotone

Joerek said:


> Any non UK / German TT RS owners with some kind of brakes recall reported? I'll get my car in tomorrow for 60,000 km service and brakes are DONE  Got enormous squealing again, but don't like it if they just put on new discs, pay for it and get squealing again and hear all the others got new set ups for free


The brake squeal affects all TTRS's since launch so it's not country specific. According to what I was told yesterday by the dealership, the new brake parts aren't officially 'out' yet but they are assisting customers who complain about the squeal via Customer Services as a priority, so you need to get onto Customer Services (Germany). They seem to be working on the assumption that if you take the time to complain to CS then you really do have a problem with the squeal. Eventually, no doubt they'll get around to notifying all owners of the fix, but for the time being the problem is availability of the new brake kits in sufficient numbers.

The fix has transformed the car for me - it wasn't just the squeal which was annoying enough in itself, but in order to avoid the squeal you subconsciously start to late brake in heavy traffic to try to avoid the squealing under light pedal pressure and you end up getting a bit of a jolty ride.

Anyway - problem solved and as an added bonus I've learned I wont be buying an A4 SE Diesel ever in this lifetime!


----------



## Phil_RS

I just spoke with Audi CS and apparently the dealers have now been notified of the fix and the ability to change parts.

Just on hold to the dealer now so may have a bit of going backwards and forwards between dealer and Audi CS.


----------



## Phil_RS

So dealership still not aware of it.


----------



## igotone

Phil_RS said:


> So dealership still not aware of it.


The dealerships wont be aware until they've actually had the parts sent them and done the first fix,and that can only done via CS at present. Given the cost of the brake kit (1800 quid) the dealership rang CS yesterday before they started to do the job to make sure it was a free fix to the customer.


----------



## Phil_RS

Audi CS are adamant that the dealers have been told about the fix but they have escalated my case so should get a call back within 24-48 hours.

Fingers crossed


----------



## igotone

Phil_RS said:


> Audi CS are adamant that the dealers have been told about the fix but they have escalated my case so should get a call back within 24-48 hours.
> 
> Fingers crossed


You'll find it will be plain sailing now then. :wink:


----------



## Phil_RS

igotone said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi CS are adamant that the dealers have been told about the fix but they have escalated my case so should get a call back within 24-48 hours.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find it will be plain sailing now then. :wink:
Click to expand...

Hope so. To be fair to Audi CS they were very good at dealing with it. I spoke with Simon who I understand is a manager and he was aware of the issue and the fix etc.

The only issue is there may now be a waiting list for parts.


----------



## igotone

Phil_RS said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi CS are adamant that the dealers have been told about the fix but they have escalated my case so should get a call back within 24-48 hours.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find it will be plain sailing now then. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so. To be fair to Audi CS they were very good at dealing with it. I spoke with Simon who I understand is a manager and he was aware of the issue and the fix etc.
> 
> The only issue is there may now be a waiting list for parts.
Click to expand...

The rank and file at CS undoubtedly know about the fix, but they're obviously not allowed to confirm anything, they refer the case to a manager. Once that happens you're home and dry.


----------



## jamiekip

Swapped my OEM kit today, quickest job I think my dealer has ever done... literally 5 minutes.
Whilst they swapped things in the boot of my car I took the chance to get a test drive in the SQ5 (one on order for the wife), and have to say I'm really looking forward to that arriving. Is it an 'S' car? Debatable, but that engine and the acustic exhaust make it sound fantastic and it goes like stink too... whilst returning 31mpg under a heavy right foot... incredible really!


----------



## Joerek

Funny today, drove the car to the dealer/garage today for the service. First thing they said when I entered: _Holy moly what a brake squeal, should we look into that too?_


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jamiekip said:


> Swapped my OEM kit today, quickest job I think my dealer has ever done... literally 5 minutes.
> Whilst they swapped things in the boot of my car I took the chance to get a test drive in the SQ5 (one on order for the wife), and have to say I'm really looking forward to that arriving. Is it an 'S' car? Debatable, but that engine and the acustic exhaust make it sound fantastic and it goes like stink too... whilst returning 31mpg under a heavy right foot... incredible really!


good news...

didnt happen to see your cars twin by any chance?


----------



## jamiekip

TondyTT said:


> good news...
> 
> didnt happen to see your cars twin by any chance?


Parked next to it actually... Think they've called dent master to sort out the door... Sorry


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

jamiekip said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news...
> 
> didnt happen to see your cars twin by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Parked next to it actually... Think they've called dent master to sort out the door... Sorry
Click to expand...

hmmm so they werent doing any work on it... wonder why it wasnt in the compound? im away at the moment which is why theyve had the car for 2 weeks.


----------



## bigsyd

jamiekip said:


> Swapped my OEM kit today, quickest job I think my dealer has ever done... literally 5 minutes.
> Whilst they swapped things in the boot of my car I took the chance to get a test drive in the SQ5 (one on order for the wife), and have to say I'm really looking forward to that arriving. Is it an 'S' car? Debatable, but that engine and the acustic exhaust make it sound fantastic and it goes like stink too... whilst returning 31mpg under a heavy right foot... incredible really!


I also seen the SQ5 on Monday at the dealers....very nice motor 8)


----------



## Demessiah

@ Tondy + Jamie,

Are Harrogate Audi aware of the brake upgrade? Im trying to find a local dealer that has heard of it to approach about getting mine done.


----------



## jamiekip

They did mine so yeah they're aware. But they've had no official comms on it other than sending parts and advising to exchange old for new with me.


----------



## TootRS

Demessiah said:


> @ Tondy + Jamie,
> 
> Are Harrogate Audi aware of the brake upgrade? Im trying to find a local dealer that has heard of it to approach about getting mine done.


Wakefield are aware of it mate


----------



## Alexjh

Well...

i went to the source (Audi Zentrum) after Audi reffered me to them, there is a "Fix" and it wont fit my car due to my type of wheels (even though they are 19" 9j ET52 Audi rims!)

So i've now re-contacted Audi to complain that i can't have a fix, to improve the safety of my car due to the fact THIER wheels would not fit after??!!! 

I've said if this is the case then they shouldf ix my car and give me an option of wheels that will fit and give me wheels too.


----------



## SuperRS

What alloys have you got?


----------



## Joerek

Yesterday I got brand new discs and pads on them. They squeal like hell now!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Alexjh

SuperRS said:


> What alloys have you got?


5 spoke Audi exclusives think they are the S6 style wheels

Clear the Calipers by about 2-3mm

Also now have some S lines


----------



## igotone

Joerek said:


> Yesterday I got brand new discs and pads on them. They squeal like hell now!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Well you've not had the full fix then. The full fix is callipers, discs and pads and there are two anti vibration damper weights which have to be fitted to the back of each new caliper (4 in all) which seem to be pretty crucial to actually stopping the squeal by reducing vibrations between the pistons and the back of the brake pads.


----------



## SuperRS

Which the brake gurus find comical to say the least.


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> Which the brake gurus find comical to say the least.


It does seem overkill to cure a bit of brake squeal when i would have thought pads and/or shims would probably do the job. I'm just glad it works, but I can't help wondering if the fix also addresses the warped disc issue, although the new discs don't look any different to the old ones.


----------



## bbsboy

Mines in atm for the fix.


----------



## bigsyd

just received a call from Audi cs and kit has been found and being delivered to Warrington Audi...happy days


----------



## Joerek

igotone said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got brand new discs and pads on them. They squeal like hell now!! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Well you've not had the full fix then. The full fix is callipers, discs and pads and there are two anti vibration damper weights which have to be fitted to the back of each new caliper (4 in all) which seem to be pretty crucial to actually stopping the squeal by reducing vibrations between the pistons and the back of the brake pads.
Click to expand...

The brakes haven't been replaced as a fix, just to replace old worn out discs during standard 60k km service. Calipers haven't been touched. Dealer was not aware of any fix, so discs were replaced as standard worn object.


----------



## chimp

Well after enquiring about 4-5 times throughout the last couple of months about this update for brakes I spoke to Audi CS today and they said they knew about the update fix kit and said that they needed to check with dealer to see if they have any stock and to confirm *who* will pay for the fix as I am out of warranty???? :evil:

I politely suggested that no one else was paying for it, it's a problem from manufacture and I will* NOT *be paying!

I few minutes on hold after they spoke to the dealer and they said I would not be paying for it, it will take 2 days to arrive from Germany to the dealer.

If you are meant to pay for this I wouldn't have anyway as my local dealer has spent the last 2 years trying to fix a squeaking/creaking from the front end and had my car in the workshop on and off for about 2 months in total... I think they are being extra nice to me at the moment :?

But be warning and be strong that you would not be paying for if you are out of warranty!
BTW the dealer carried out a "unofficial" fix with shivs that improved the situation but still got the odd brake squeal! :x


----------



## Alexjh

hmmm anyone else have this wheel? and HAD the fix?

I have Slines also.. but i want a new set of wheels 










Audi say the fix wont fit with these :roll:

I have said if it doesn't fit with them, then they should provide me with new wheels that do also..


----------



## Demessiah

Has anybody got a name or extension number of someone at audi cs who can get this sorted. I am being given the complete run around and am at my wits end now.
If you do know anybody please could you pm me it as I think today is the day im going to blow my top


----------



## TootRS

Alexjh said:


> hmmm anyone else have this wheel? and HAD the fix?
> 
> I have Slines also.. but i want a new set of wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audi say the fix wont fit with these :roll:
> 
> I have said if it doesn't fit with them, then they should provide me with new wheels that do also..


That isn't a TT RS wheel it's a TT/TTS wheel, afaik only the 3 RS wheel options will clear the calipers without spacers. Are you running spacers?


----------



## Alexjh

no spacers. they are very close to calipers.

where option for the RS here in Germany.

came with car when i got it (2 years old)

I have S line wheels too waiting to fit tyres tomorrow and swap to the summer ones.


----------



## TootRS

Alexjh said:


> no spacers. they are very close to calipers.
> 
> where option for the RS here in Germany.
> 
> came with car when i got it (2 years old)
> 
> I have S line wheels too waiting to fit tyres tomorrow and swap to the summer ones.


Ah I see, well if they are an original Audi option then it's ridiculous for them to say the recall is incompatible with those wheels.


----------



## sTTranger

Had the full brake change yesterday 

milk float went into the courtesy car and caught the rear wheel and rear panel on ds,

He admitted liability by a written statement I have given to audi so shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Hodgster

sTTranger said:


> Had the full brake change yesterday


you pleased?


----------



## sTTranger

Hodgster said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the full brake change yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> you pleased?
Click to expand...

very, no more break squeal when driving down my local shops


----------



## Hodgster

sTTranger said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the full brake change yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> you pleased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very, no more break squeal when driving down my local shops
Click to expand...

Cool, good to hear as mine goes in tomorrow.


----------



## Phil_RS

Mine went in today and just had a call from Audi CS to say they have spoken to the dealer who has confirmed the squeezing noise and Audi CS have now ordered the parts to arrive tomorrow at the dealer to fit. It was agreed Audi would have the car for two days as they are doing some other work (service plus changing an interior part I scratched) so all going to plan so far.


----------



## Phil_RS

Demessiah said:


> Has anybody got a name or extension number of someone at audi cs who can get this sorted. I am being given the complete run around and am at my wits end now.
> If you do know anybody please could you pm me it as I think today is the day im going to blow my top


The case manager I have been dealing with is Hannah but I spoke to two people who answered the main number both of whom knew about the fix etc

Has the car been into Audi? It appears they are being a bit more careful about confirming there is a genuine fault. In my case, Audi CS wouldn't order the parts until the dealer confirmed the fault.


----------



## Demessiah

I think im getting somewhere now. Eventually got through to a high level CS guy after an angry email to Audi UKs boss Martin Sander.

But the wanted me to take it to a dealer so they could identify the fault as my car is out of warranty before they could give the go ahead.

Had it booked into dealer for today but got a call from the dealer yesterday saying they have done a few before and from my description over the phone they know it is the same issue so will just order me the parts and I dont need to attend today.

Hopefully this will be an end to it all for me as It has been a pain in the ass getting this resolved.


----------



## igotone

Audi know only too well about the brake squeal, it's not doing them any favours messing customers about. The brake fix is however a complete solution to the brake squeal problem - not a peep out of mine since the new parts were fitted, and if anything the brakes feel better - a little more progressive.

You just need to be persistent and they will fold. :wink:


----------



## ROBH49

Do the new cars from the factory have the fix or is this something that i should be worried about?

Only asking as i pick mine up in two weeks.


----------



## igotone

ROBH49 said:


> Do the new cars from the factory have the fix or is this something that i should be worried about?
> 
> Only asking as i pick mine up in two weeks.


Owners who've picked up new factory order cars since about April/May are reporting no issues so it seems the new parts are factory fitted, in fact it seems that the factory having first call on the parts is responsible for a lot of the shortage for existing owners.


----------



## ROBH49

igotone said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the new cars from the factory have the fix or is this something that i should be worried about?
> 
> Only asking as i pick mine up in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Owners who've picked up new factory order cars since about April/May are reporting no issues so it seems the new parts are factory fitted, in fact it seems that the factory having first call on the parts is responsible for a lot of the shortage for existing owners.
Click to expand...

Ahh ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Hodgster

Only done a few miles but ........silence


----------



## bigsyd

Happy days, squeal free


----------



## igotone

bigsyd said:


> Happy days, squeal free


Wonderful isn't it? 8)


----------



## Hodgster

igotone said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days, squeal free
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful isn't it? 8)
Click to expand...

Done more miles now and yes!!!


----------



## Rosso TT

I seem to get somewhere.
Got a call from audi CS today and told me to take my car to a dealership for assessment of the brake squealing issue.
Booked my car in for tomorrow, they going to have it for a couple of hours.
Hopefully i'll get the brakes replaced.
Cheers for all the help guys.
Ross.


----------



## psg001

I called my local audi dealership and mentioned the problem to the service dept and they have registered the problem on my car and that it needs the parts.

they said they are waiting for the parts (replacement front brakes / calipers / pads) and its being dealt with on a first come, first serve basis. He said it will be an official recall but the parts are coming through slowly at the moment so thats why they are dealing with it on an individual basis.

hopefully will get a call from him advising me when parts available and can get them fitted. have had the brake squeal and judder for 18 months+


----------



## Rosso TT

Had the car assessed by my local dealership and parts have been ordered, been told is going to be 3 weeks to get the parts from Germany, after that the car will be booked in for the install.


----------



## brittan

Rosso TT said:


> Had the car assessed by my local dealership and parts have been ordered, been told is going to be 3 weeks to get the parts from Germany, after that the car will be booked in for the install.


At least you have progress at last.


----------



## R70 TTC

Well I am squeal free and the brakes do feel marginally better. Aesthetically the front end looks nicer too!

Hopefully, the parts will be free flowing for all of you who require this fix quickly and without fuss or problems!

Cheers


----------



## Phil_RS

Few weeks in and new brakes squeal free. Just need to see how the cope with some quicker B road driving now the pads have been bedded in.


----------



## billyali86

Cars in today for the brake recall, have been told its a case of parts being modified, is this correct?

Also, brought up another couple of things with them:

1. Car never came with an air compressor or toolkit in the boot, is this supposed to come with the car? The Audi dealership I bought the car from no longer exists

2. Some static appearing over the speakers, was really bad at one point and RNSe had to pulled out and reconnected which stopped it. Then some static appeared a few laters from rear speak (just about audible) and dissapeared once car had been switched off. Not had the issue since but the last thing I want is to be bent over for the price of a BOSE amp when the warranty runs out at the end of this year 

Lastly, told them the car is NOT to be washed :evil:


----------



## muz1990

I asked about this the last time mine went in however I was told there is nothing outstanding on the car.. Past 2 weeks they are squealing a fair bit though.. Any suggestions?


----------



## billyali86

Give customer services a call mate, you won't get anywhere with the dealership and they will just act unaware of it. I spoke to Glasgow Audi 2 or 3 times before and got nowhere!


----------



## brittan

Have a look back through the thread: in one of my posts I have outlined the process you need to go through to have the front discs/pads/calipers swapped for new ones. This is not a recall so there won't be anything outstanding.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

So it appears I may have missed the gravy train with this one.

Just rang CS and said I have a squeaking RS. They said they are aware and there may be a fix available however I have to book into my local centre to have it diagnosed first...

Thing is my squeaking and warped brake setup is now in a box in the shed... I was hoping to achieve the same result as JamieKip and have the kit swapped out of the box to refit at a later date when I choose to sell the car or return to stock brakes.

Anyone got any advice?


----------



## billyali86

Looks to me like you will have to refit standard kit before you take your car in...


----------



## muz1990

brittan said:


> Have a look back through the thread: in one of my posts I have outlined the process you need to go through to have the front discs/pads/calipers swapped for new ones. This is not a recall so there won't be anything outstanding.


That's helpfull mate, any idea what page? 23 pages on a slow loading iPhone is brutal :lol:


----------



## muz1990

billyali86 said:


> Looks to me like you will have to refit standard kit before you take your car in...


Me? It's just mid pipes I'm fitting, I doubt they will take more of that surely :wink:


----------



## billyali86

muz1990 said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you will have to refit standard kit before you take your car in...
> 
> 
> 
> Me? It's just mid pipes I'm fitting, I doubt they will take more of that surely :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry I replying to Brad about his brakes


----------



## brittan

Here you go:



brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> I've spoken on the phone at some length to Craig Powell from Audi Customer Services this morning. The fact that I'm on my 3rd Audi didn't do any harm, but the bloke couldn't have been more courteous or helpful.
> 
> I've explained everything to him that we all know here about Audi's acknowledgement of the problem, the calipers, discs and pads fix which we know is slowly being rolled out, and that some dealerships have already carried out this work.
> 
> He knows nothing about this brake fix and from a brief investigation while we were on the phone he can't find anything on his database. He is however going to get someone senior from CS to look into this and he assures me II'll get a call back in 2 or 3 days at most, so I'm hopeful that I may now get something done.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be the way you have to address the matter.
> The dealers say that they know nothing about the brake issue or the fix, and when the friendly Service Advisor puts your car details into the 'system' there are no outstanding recalls, TSBs or Product Enhancement Campaigns.
> 
> When you phone Audi CS the customer facing people aver same lack of knowledge and get the same result from the 'system'.
> After you've phoned Audi CS at least twice and declare that you have the dreaded squeal problem you wait a couple of days for a call back from a Senior CS person who then tells you that they will identify/sort the supply of the required parts (it seems to be a kit with only one part number) and get them to your nominated dealer.
> When that is complete you should get a call from your dealer to arrange fitting.
> 
> Currently I'm waiting for the call from the dealer.
Click to expand...

And yes, I've noticed that the process has changed in a subtle way to the car having to go in first for a check to see if it really has the squeal problem.


----------



## Rosso TT

Correct, car needs to be assessed first before getting the brake swap.
Mine's booked in for next Tuesday.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

I wonder if in a years time I put the OEM setup back on and have squeal and warped discs if they will replace the kit on the basis they are bent to buggery?

Otherwise I can see Audi leaving me in the cold...


----------



## igotone

Hmmm. This assessment thing is an insult to your intelligence. No-one is going to complain about brake squeal unless they have a genuine issue with it. Audi are well aware of the root cause of the problem which is in the original design, and when I rang customer services the manager I spoke to said he'd personally heard the brake squeal and was well aware of how bad it could be so he authorised the parts replacement right away with no necessity for the squeal to be assessed.


----------



## billyali86

Car was checked at dealership today. They made a technical report and will send it over to Audi who will authorise the parts as they can't just be ordered through the system.

A bloody day wasted with the car just sitting at the dealership!!


----------



## Phil_RS

igotone said:


> Hmmm. This assessment thing is an insult to your intelligence. No-one is going to complain about brake squeal unless they have a genuine issue with it. Audi are well aware of the root cause of the problem which is in the original design, and when I rang customer services the manager I spoke to said he'd personally heard the brake squeal and was well aware of how bad it could be so he authorised the parts replacement right away with no necessity for the squeal to be assessed.


I agree with what you are saying but there are some cars which could be genuinely unaffected and people just trying to get new discs to replace theirs that are say 20k miles old.

I had to do this with mine, I.e. have it checked first. I'm fairly certain they didn't bother though based on the tech guy I spoke to as they had just had an RS3 in and he had seen all this thread and seen the YouTube clip.


----------



## Joerek

Got new discs and pads now for about 5000 km. Only the first 500-800 km after they were fitted I experienced massive squeal. Haven't have the squeal issue ever since. With me, the replacements of just the pads solved my massive squeal issue I had for the first 25000km.

Garage wasn't aware of a recall or whatsoever, so was just replaced as a worn part and still have the original calipers. Got the discs replaced for the first time after 57000km. Brakes are fine now. I noticed that I have a lot less brakedust on the rims. Before after I washed the car and drove 100-200 km the brakes were very dirty with brakedust. I guess they wear less now for some reason.


----------



## Rosso TT

Been running the upgrade for about 3 weeks, full brake/clutch flush and pads bedded in.
Stopping power and modulation is improved.
But yesterday, while data logging the car, coming to a stop with warm brakes they still emit a very faint squeal, i guess i'm doing to live with that.


----------



## Alexjh

So your all getting new disks and pads?

Not had a peep here in Germany from my Dealer or Audi  i moaned about this months ago and they said they would inform me when they had a solution ........... :roll:

Emailed Audi again today, hoping for some good news.. still don't like how the disks wear i've never seen disks on a car quite so "chewed" by the pads.. but hey its an Audi Setup... i've not crashed YET!


----------



## Alexjh

Guys?

Did you get new disks and pads?

I'm asking as i'm booked Next week for this to be done FINALLY and my pads are quite close to where you'd replace them....

so wondering if i'm gonna ask them to do me the new pads at same time or of i get new disks and pads then happy days! 

thanks...


----------



## igotone

The full fix for the squeal is new, discs, callipers, pads, and the addition of mass damper weights fitted to the rear of the callipers. I got all that under warranty on a nearly new car as did quite a few other people. I have seen though where some dealers have charged for the replacement pads or claimed the pads were OK.


----------



## brittan

The kit is supplied under one part number so new pads along with all the components above should be in the box.


----------



## Alexjh

brittan said:


> The kit is supplied under one part number so new pads along with all the components above should be in the box.


EXCELLENT


----------



## igotone

The new parts are a complete fix to the squeal issue. Mine were a nightmare but I haven't heard a solitary peep out of them since they were done. They seem sharper too if anything.


----------



## Vassilis

Has anyone warped the recalled discs yet? Because I'm also getting the recall installed now since my original discs got warped after less than 20 000km...


----------



## jaybyme

Not quite sure but I must of done 35-40,000 km on the recall discs and pads,no track work though


----------



## Suzuka

jaybyme said:


> Not quite sure but I must of done 35-40,000 km on the recall discs and pads,no track work though


I have nearly 10k miles on mine. Fault free.


----------



## Vassilis

jaybyme said:


> Not quite sure but I must of done 35-40,000 km on the recall discs and pads,no track work though


Good news... let's hope that they're not getting as hot as the standard ones because mine were perfectly fine for 20k km, till I went to Greece where they instantly died with the humidity and temperatures hitting 40°C -.-


----------



## jaybyme

Mine have done some pretty heavy braking from very high speeds on the autobahns.
Yes they still make a noise and complain when pushed hard,but they still work.


----------



## ADB

I got my TTRS in April this year. It is a 59-plate TTRS, delivered in November 2009. A month or so after I got the car it developed a judder when braking - worse between 70-40 mph. I know a local mechanic who took a look and said the front brake discs were warped and needed either replacing or skimming and as there was 'loads left' on them he said skimming would be cheaper. They were taken off and skimmed (by someone else who has the machine/tools) and the brake pads shaved to make it all even. Initially it was perfect, however a month later and its begun to return - not as bad as it was but I fear it will only get worse.
I spoke to the mechanic and he reckons it won't be tyre pressure, wheel balance or alignment causing the issue but did mention he knew about the recall/retrofit and that I should contact Audi CS.
I therefore contacted Audi CS yesterday and the guy who I spoke to said there are no outstanding recall jobs for my vehicle at all. I queried this because as I understand it all early TT RS and RS3's are affected by this brake issue and should have had some work done as part of a recall. The CS guy said it was chassis dependant and my car isn't affected, although he was going to have a bit of a deeper dig and see if he could find anything. He called this morning and said there are no recalls on my vehicle and that he was unaware of a recall on TTRS or RS3 brakes. He also said I should book the car into an Audi centre for some diagnosis...

Any advice?
Andy


----------



## Vassilis

ADB said:


> I got my TTRS in April this year. It is a 59-plate TTRS, delivered in November 2009. A month or so after I got the car it developed a judder when braking - worse between 70-40 mph. I know a local mechanic who took a look and said the front brake discs were warped and needed either replacing or skimming and as there was 'loads left' on them he said skimming would be cheaper. They were taken off and skimmed (by someone else who has the machine/tools) and the brake pads shaved to make it all even. Initially it was perfect, however a month later and its begun to return - not as bad as it was but I fear it will only get worse.
> I spoke to the mechanic and he reckons it won't be tyre pressure, wheel balance or alignment causing the issue but did mention he knew about the recall/retrofit and that I should contact Audi CS.
> I therefore contacted Audi CS yesterday and the guy who I spoke to said there are no outstanding recall jobs for my vehicle at all. I queried this because as I understand it all early TT RS and RS3's are affected by this brake issue and should have had some work done as part of a recall. The CS guy said it was chassis dependant and my car isn't affected, although he was going to have a bit of a deeper dig and see if he could find anything. He called this morning and said there are no recalls on my vehicle and that he was unaware of a recall on TTRS or RS3 brakes. He also said I should book the car into an Audi centre for some diagnosis...
> 
> Any advice?
> Andy


My recalled discs got warped after 5000km so I would suggest going after-market instead.


----------



## ADB

Vassilis said:


> My recalled discs got warped after 5000km so I would suggest going after-market instead.


Yeah, but that's going to cost me £££ and if this is a warranty recall with uprated parts then Audi should replace it all for free shouldn't they? My car is well out of warranty but my understanding (if I have read this right...) is that all TT RS & RS3 owners affected should have the parts replaced FOC?

andy


----------



## Vassilis

ADB said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> 
> My recalled discs got warped after 5000km so I would suggest going after-market instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's going to cost me £££ and if this is a warranty recall with uprated parts then Audi should replace it all for free shouldn't they? My car is well out of warranty but my understanding (if I have read this right...) is that all TT RS & RS3 owners affected should have the parts replaced FOC?
> 
> andy
Click to expand...

That's correct. They were replaced for free (although my car was still under warranty, but it shouldn't matter), and six months later the new discs were destroyed again...

edit: disc skimming fixed it


----------



## B16

I am also suffering with squealing front brakes and didn't realise there was a resolution. I have phoned Audi CS and they have directed me towards my local Audi dealer but they are the most unhelpful service department I have ever encountered and I know without anything firm to point them towards from Audi they won't bother investigating it.

Any wise people able to offer me some guidance I can point them towards as there is no service bulletin?


----------



## scwheeler

Does anyone know what registration years the 46F6 campaign refers to, as I have the brake issue on my 2012 but Audi CS say it is not applicable to my TTRS?


----------

